# 2021 mal wieder CH? Vierwaldstädter See - Sion?



## McNulty (18. Januar 2021)

Bin gerade dabei diverse Überlegungen zu den Bikeausflügen 2021 zu wälzen.

Die eine Überlegung ist Val Susa Richtung Briacon - viele Gipfel, wenig Strecke, viel wandern. Da dachte ich, dass als Alternative so eine Mittelgebirgsquerung (viel radeln - nur ein richtig hoher Berg  ) auch schön sein könnte. Habe ein wenig rumgeplant, habe im Forum gesurft bin aber wieder etwas unsicher geworden.

Was sagt ihr zu dem Plan (erstmal grob): In ca. 8 Tagen vom Vierwaldstädtersee noch Sion
(Start Vierwaldstädtersee: Da könnte ich im Frühjahr von MUC hingräveln, dann ergebe sich eine Gesamttour Muc-Sion)

Tag 1: Vierwaldstädtersee - Surenenpass - Engelberg (Jungfraucross Tag 1) - Meiringen
Wenn man Anfang die Bahn nimmt ist der Surenenpass noch kein Tagesprogramm, aber evt. reicht es bis Engelberg mit Anfahrt.
Tag 2: Meiringen - Grindelwald (Jungfraucross Tag 2)
Tag 3: Grindelwald - Wengen / Lauterbrunn (Jungfraucross Tag 3)
Tag 4: Sefinefurgga - Bluemlisalp - Kandersteg
Tag 5: Kandersteg - Gemmipass - Turtmann (oder gleich noch weiter ins Turtmanntal über Hohenems)
Tag 6: Hohenems - Turtmannhütte
Tag 7: Barrhorn: Turtmannhütte - Barrhorn - Turtmannhütte - Col de la Forcletta – Hotel Weisshorn
Tag 8: Argentian: Hotel Weisshorn - Grimentz – Becs de Bosson – Suen –Vex – Sion

Die Etappen sind alle aus der Ride.ch - da ist hin und wieder doch ein wenig viel Marketing dabei. Das Feintuning der Höhenmeter habe ich noch nicht gemacht, aber klar: Tag 4 und Tag 7 ist schon recht lang.

Auch klar: Das Ganze wäre keine Einsamkeitserfahrung, insbesondere im Bereich Jungfraucross sind evt. dieses Jahr weniger Touristen (ausser uns) unterwegs, wer weiss das schon. Auch das Finetuning bzgl. Randzeiten in den Hotspots stände noch aus.

Ideen, Feedback, Details?

@Fubbes : Noch klarer: Deinen Reisebericht kenne ich schon 

Oder doch gleich lieber die 3.000sender im Val Susa?


----------



## p100473 (18. Januar 2021)

Wenn du willst, kontaktiere ich meinen Freund Michel, der ist CH Kenner und kann dir evtl. Tipps geben.
Meine Kenntnisse in der CH beschränken sich mehr aufs Tessin....
Aber vielleicht kriegst du ja hier schon ausreichend input....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (19. Januar 2021)

Beides schöne Varianten, Val Susa, Westalpen, verlockend...

Als Oberland-Kenner hier einige Anregungen:


McNulty schrieb:


> Engelberg (Jungfraucross Tag 1) - Meiringen


Nach Jochpass auf der Engstlenalp unbedingt Höhenweg Tannensee-Balmeregghorn-Planplatten nehmen.

Vorab: das Dorf heisst Meiringen, am Ende des Talkessels vom Brienzersee her, von da an geht's nur noch aufwärts in alle Richtungen.


McNulty schrieb:


> Meiringen - Grindelwald


Ich nehme an, Du kennst die Abfahrtsvarianten von der Grossen Scheidegg über First (Strecke Eiger Bike).



McNulty schrieb:


> Grindelwald - Wengen / Lauterbrunn


Auch hier verschiedene Varianten möglich (Wixi, heisst tatsächlich so, Lauberhorn Hundschopf, Trümmelbachfälle, Innerallmend.
Übrigens Tag 2 und 3, was machst Du am Nachmittag?
Tag 3 ev. noch Auffahrt nach Mürren dranhängen, dann Übernachtung in der Rotstockhütte.
Tag 4 einfach nur Top!! Ev. Übernachten in der Blümlisalphütte statt unten.

Für Feintuning könnte ich Tracks liefern.

Viel Spass beim planen. Und wer weiss, vielleicht könnten wir das Bier von Susa nachholen ;-)


----------



## rattlebrain (19. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 6: Hohenems - Turtmannhütte


Turtmanntal kann man bis zum Stausee fahren. Danach Schieben und Tragen auf die Turtmannhütte.
Super Gletscher-Aussicht von der Hüttenterrasse!


McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 7: Barrhorn: Turtmannhütte - Barrhorn - Turtmannhütte


aufwärts 1100Hm Trage/Schiebe Einheit - das "Gässi" kurz nach der Turtmannhütte ist drahtseilversichert.
Klettersteig würde ich das noch nicht nennen. Aber mit bike schon anspruchsvoll. Sind schon einige Meter Drahtseil. Barrhörner=BBS würd ich sagen.

EDIT: steht ja so alles auch bei Ride.ch - wirst Du wohl auch gelesen haben - dann mal viel Spass!


----------



## McNulty (19. Januar 2021)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> das Dorf heisst Meiringen


Sorrry für die Vernamsung. Glaubst du das geht an einem Tag bis Meiringen?


Ventoux. schrieb:


> Und wer weiss, vielleicht könnten wir das Bier von Susa nachholen ;-)


Hast du Pläne?


----------



## Ventoux. (19. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Glaubst du das geht an einem Tag bis Meiringen?


Engelberg - Meiringen geht auf jeden Fall an einem Tag.



McNulty schrieb:


> Hast du Pläne?


Nein hab ich noch nicht, aber ich bin von mir zuhause in einer Stunde in Meiringen, Grindelwald oder Kandersteg.


----------



## Bieler (19. Januar 2021)

Nach (jahre-)langem Mitlesen hab ich mich nun auch angemeldet!

Zum Berner Oberland könne dir andere user, z.b. @Ventoux. , sicher besser weiterhelfen. Aber im Wallis kenne ich mich aus.

Als alternativer Übergang ins Wallis wäre auch folgende Route möglich:
Kandersteg - Gasterntal - Lötschenpass

Der Aufstieg auf den Lötschenpass ist 100% Biketragen, aber wunderschön. Die Abfahrt ist, abgesehen vom Stierstutz, auch nicht schlecht. Falls du technisch versierter bist als ich (Stichwort Hinterradversetzen) könnte dir auch der Stierstutz gefallen. Ab der Kummenalp gibts mehrere Optionen:
a) Traverse nach Lauchernalp, anschliessend den Lötschentaler Höhenweg nehmen
b) Traverse nach Restialp, weiter zur Faldumalp
b1) Abfahrt nach Ferden
b2)  Aufstieg nach Obere Meiggen, Abfahrt nach Jeizinen, von dort viele Optionen ins Rhonetal

Falls Variante a oder b1 gewählt: Zug von Goppenstein nach Hohtenn, anschliessend gibts verschiedene Optionen ins Tal.

Um zur Turtmannhütte zu gelangen wäre auch folgendes noch eine Option:
Aufstieg nach Moosalp (entweder "à la Pédale" oder mit Postauto), Höhenweg und anschliessend via Augstbordpass ins Turtmanntal. Sehr lohnenswerter Pass!

PS: auf die Forenexpertise greife ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt dann auch gerne zurück, da ich im Sommer 2021 entweder ne Woche Aostatal oder (zum 2. Mal)  die Westalpen im Visier habe.


----------



## McNulty (19. Januar 2021)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Engelberg - Meiringen geht auf jeden Fall an einem Tag.


Nein, von Altdorf inkl. Bahn Surenen, Engelberg (Bahn) Meiringen in einem Tag....


----------



## McNulty (19. Januar 2021)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> öhenweg Tannensee-Balmeregghorn-Planplatten


Ja, genau mein Track, danach geht von der Planplattenbergstation rüber/*runter* zur Mägisalp/Untere Staffel und wieder hoch Richtung Hääggen - da gäbe es auch einen direkten Weg?) und von da zur Käserstatt und noch oben bleiben bis zum Gibel.

Scheint mit nicht die logischste Routenführung zu sein. Wissen die Rides.ch was die da machen?


----------



## McNulty (19. Januar 2021)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Abfahrtsvarianten von der Grossen Scheidegg über First (Strecke Eiger Bike).


Mein Track nimmt da den Wanderweg über der Eiger Bike Strecke


----------



## dominik_bsl (19. Januar 2021)

Also Barrhorn habe ich als tollen Berglauf von Agarn aus gemacht, aber mit dem Bike ist das doch eher seltsam... Naja, jeder Jeck is anders... 🤙


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (19. Januar 2021)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Trümmelbachfälle


Trümmelbachfälle hatte ich noch nicht mit drin. Da bleibt mein Track weiter oben. Passe ich an.


----------



## McNulty (19. Januar 2021)

dominik_bsl schrieb:


> Berglauf


Bergläufer: Mischung aus Wanderer und eBiker😎👍


----------



## dominik_bsl (19. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Bergläufer: Mischung aus Wanderer und eBiker😎👍


Mutige Ansage! Kannst mir die 55km gerne nachmachen, danach reden wir nochmal über das Thema 🏃‍♂️🍻


----------



## p100473 (19. Januar 2021)

@


dominik_bsl schrieb:


> Mutige Ansage!


@McNulty  hat immer solche Ansagen. Das finde ich so sympathisch, weil es ein wenig den "Ernst" aus der Sache nimmt.....So ist jedenfalls meine "psychologische" Interpretation.


----------



## McNulty (19. Januar 2021)

dominik_bsl schrieb:


> Ansage


Ne gar nicht. Das eine bezog sich auf die Geschwindigheit. Deshalb auch 👍


----------



## McNulty (19. Januar 2021)

Bieler schrieb:


> Der Aufstieg auf den Lötschenpass ist 100% Biketragen


Hört sich gut an. Ist wohl die Variante mit weniger Wanderern. ...aber mühsamer
..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik_bsl (19. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ne gar nicht. Das eine bezog sich auf die Geschwindigheit. Deshalb auch 👍


Whatever. Sinn meines Postings war eigentlich die Info, dass man ab der Hütte für _sehr lange_ Zeit (1100hm) sein Bike schieben und/oder tragen muss. Passt irgendwie nicht so in den Kontext der restlichen Tourplanung.


----------



## McNulty (19. Januar 2021)

dominik_bsl schrieb:


> Passt irgendwie nicht so in den Kontext der restlichen Tourplanung.


Da hast du recht. Das stört mich auch ein wenig. Nicht das Barrhorn, die anderen breiten Wege. Ich schaue das ich den Lötschenpass noch einbauen, das ist auch gescheit zum Tragen


----------



## McNulty (19. Januar 2021)

Bieler schrieb:


> andersteg - Gasterntal - Lötschenpass


@Bieler : Danke für den Tip - eine Kombi aus den vielen Varianten mal hier als GPS verewigt - hattest du dir das so gedacht?


----------



## Ventoux. (20. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> von Altdorf inkl. Bahn Surenen, Engelberg (Bahn) Meiringen in einem Tag


Ich habs schnell aufgezeichnet, 62 km, 2790 hM, sollte machbar sein.


McNulty schrieb:


> Planplattenbergstation rüber/*runter* zur Mägisalp/Untere Staffel und wieder hoch Richtung Hääggen - da gäbe es auch einen direkten Weg


Ja man kann von der Planplatten direkt rüber nach Hääggen und weiter schön dem Hang entlang zur Käserstatt.


McNulty schrieb:


> Mein Track nimmt da den Wanderweg über der Eiger Bike Strecke


Ich habe den Track der Eiger Bike angehängt.


McNulty schrieb:


> Trümmelbachfälle hatte ich noch nicht mit drin


Ich bin da noch nie runter, gemäss Kollegen ziemlich happig, insbesondere mit Gepäck.


McNulty schrieb:


> Lötschenpass


Landschaftlich wunderschön, aber ein happiges Stück Aufstieg, kleine Kletterpassage mit Ketten gesichert dazwischen. 

Dein Track den Du da angehängt hast ist super, insbesondere rüber zur Faldumalp und zum oberen Meiggu. Der folgende Trail nach Jeizinen ein Traum.


----------



## McNulty (20. Januar 2021)

Ok, dann nicht Trümmelbachfälle, da hatte ich dich missverstanden


----------



## Bieler (20. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> @Bieler : Danke für den Tip - eine Kombi aus den vielen Varianten mal hier als GPS verewigt - hattest du dir das so gedacht?


Ja das ist genau die von mir erwähnte variante b2.
Die Von @Ventoux.  erwähnte Kletterpassage ist keine wirkliche Kletterei. Ohne Bike würde man das Drahtseil nicht benötigen, aber mit Bike vereinfacht es die Sache. Landschaftlich ist der übergang Gasterntal/Lötschental einfach nur wahnsinnig schön.  Der Aufstieg ist relativ simpel, ca 1200hm Biketragen quasi non-stop. Habe knapp 2.5-3h benötigt, würde mir aber rückblickend mehr Zeit lassen, damit für die Abfahrt mehr Kraft/Konzentration bleibt. War aber damals aufgrund des späten Starts nicht möglich.

Die Variante via Jeizinen ist konditionell nicht zu unterschätzen, da kommen noch einige Höhenmeter ab Kummenalp dazu. Falls auf der Kummenalp die Tanks schon etwas leer sind, sind andere Möglichkeiten mit früherer Abfahrt ins Tal evtl. vorzuziehen.

Den Augstbordpass hast du dir bereits angeschaut?


----------



## McNulty (20. Januar 2021)

Bieler schrieb:


> Den Augstbordpass hast du dir bereits angeschaut?


Moment, so schnell bin ich nicht. Den Pass kenne ich aus der anderen Richtung (Bella Hola Hütte-Meidpass-Augstbordpass-Stalden, ich glaube da sind wir auch den Höhenweg runter). Aber ich glaube der Umweg ist zu gross. Moosalp-Pass sind fast 1500hm, wahrscheinlich so ca. 1000hm tragen und dann geht es muss es ja noch zur Turtmannhütte.


----------



## Ventoux. (20. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Moosalp-Pass sind fast 1500hm


Du verwirrst mich mit solchen Angaben, weiss nicht wo du diese herhast. Die Mossalp auf 2044 M.ü.M. ist auf Teerstrasse zu erreichen, fährt sogar das Postauto hoch. Von da zum Augstbordpass sind es dann noch rund 950 hM.


----------



## McNulty (20. Januar 2021)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Du verwirrst mich mit solchen Angaben,


Klar bist verwirrt - weil ich mich verkuckt habe . Das kommt halt vom schnell mal auf'n Smartphone kucken. Die Sehschärfe ist nicht mehr die beste...


----------



## McNulty (20. Januar 2021)

Ich finde Gipfel schon ziemlich anziehend: Augstbordpass ist gut aber eigentlich wäre doch Augstbordhorn noch besser. @Ventoux. : Ich glaube ein alter Bekannter von dir:








						das Augstbordhorn für mich alleine
					

Besuche den Beitrag für mehr Info.




					rotscherbikeblog.ch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (20. Januar 2021)

Ach, jetzt muss ich erst mal lesen. Evt. haue ich das Touri-Durchquerungsgedöns in die Tonne (wobei - bin ja selber Touri) und schaue mir mal das Gipfelbiken Rotscher und Halfmoonbiking an....


----------



## Bieler (20. Januar 2021)

Augstbordpass gäbe eine schöne "Linie" ins Turtmanntal, das Horn "bringt" dich nicht wirklich näher ins Turtmanntal.
Ich finde die von dir geplante Route durchaus attraktiv (soweit ichs beurteilen kann).  Für eine Woche biken finde ich es spannender immer wieder an einem anderen Ort zu sein als "Gipfelkringeln". Aber eben, Geschmackssache. Und den Abschnitt Sefinenpass-Blüemlisalphütte-Lötschenpass-Augstbordpass-Barrhorn-Forcletta würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt in die Kategorie "Touri-Durchquerungsgedöns" werfen, das sind teilweise schöne alpine und auch anspruchsvolle Überquerungen.


----------



## McNulty (20. Januar 2021)

Bieler schrieb:


> Kategorie "Touri-Durchquerungsgedöns" werfe


🤐 Merke, schon, meine Witzchen und Übertreibungen kommen nicht so gut an. Ich lass das mal, sonst verscherzen ich es mir entgültig mit den Inputgebern.

Aber ich wollte meine innere Zerrissenheit teilen. Durchquerung ist schon super schön. Aber ich bin halt auch Gipfeljunkie.🐽 Ich kann nichts dafür... ich bin süchtig


----------



## Bieler (20. Januar 2021)

Nein nein, ich nahm das nicht so bitterernst. So einfach wird nicht vergrault. 
Ja Gipfel gibt es einige in der Gegend, insbesondere die Südtäler bei Sierre/Sion bieten einiges. Falls du französisch entziffern kannst: vttrack/vttour ist ziemlich gut brauchbar im Wallis.


----------



## McNulty (21. Januar 2021)

Ich habe den Augstbordpass jetzt mal auf Basis von Rotscher und halfmoon biking ausgeplant: einmal nur Pass und einmal als Zusatztag Übergang Augstbordhorn von Eischoll.

Nächste Planungsübung / Alternativensuchen: ob statt Grimetz - Argentian lieber Bella Tola Gipfel, Illgraben, Übernachtung entweder **** im Hotel Weisshorn oder uriger in der Cabanne Bella Tola (war ich schon mal, war recht gut).

Und dann schaue ich noch mal ob nördlich von Sion was geht: edit Trubelstockgegend (Strudelhorn ist woanders)

Bezgl. Lötschenpass vs. Gemmi (da hatte ich noch zusätzlich die Auffahrt zur Rinderhütte - Bachalp - Oberi Meiggu) eingeplant würde ich zum Lötschenpass tendieren ( "Tendieren" heißt 51:49  ) - Gründe: in den ganzen Blogs hörte sich Rinderhütte/Bachalp echt voll an (aber wahrscheinlich ist das relativ) bzw. Gemmi Felsenweg natürlich verboten. Was dafür sprechen würde wäre die Option aufs Torrenthorn.


----------



## McNulty (21. Januar 2021)

Mal wieder eine Detailfrage. Von der Blüemlisalphütte  zum Oeschinensee. Die Kollegen von Ride fahren unten ab See entlang. Der Sven von Halfmoonbikinging nimmt den oberen Weg. Habt ihr da Präferenzen?

Von Svens Beschreibung eher oben....


----------



## IBEX73 (22. Januar 2021)

@McNulty : Frag meinen Junior @Mr. Svonda doch direkt.Der beisst nicht...! (Ausser vor Wut in seine Faust,weil er er gerade nicht klettern darf....)


----------



## Ventoux. (22. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Sven von Halfmoonbikinging nimmt den oberen Weg


Ich bin früher immer den unteren Weg gegangen, den oberen kenne ich nicht, sieht aber im Bericht von Sven nicht schlecht aus. Auf dem unteren dürfte es einiges mehr an Wandersleuten haben.


----------



## McNulty (22. Januar 2021)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Frag meinen Junior


Echt? Des ist der Sohmemann? Die Welt ist ein Dorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (22. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Sohnemann


----------



## McNulty (22. Januar 2021)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Ich habe den Track der Eiger Bike angehängt.


Vielen Dank für den Track


----------



## Mr. Svonda (22. Januar 2021)

Papa hat gerufen   bin grad mit kletterwandbau beschäftigt 

@McNulty Hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, nur schnell überflogen  wo kann ich weiterhelfen, wo sind noch fragen?


----------



## McNulty (22. Januar 2021)

Erst mal danke und danke und danke für deinen Blog - sennnnnsaationeell!

Geht er um die Frage was netter ist,
Frage 1:
Von der Blüemlisalphütte zum Oeschinensee. Die Kollegen von Ride fahren unten ab See entlang. nimmst nimmt den oberen Weg.

Frage 2:
Kleine Scheidegg (wenn wir die Tour fahren sind wir da zur Rushhour)
Lauberhornvariante oder Moränentrail Richtung Wixi.

Die nächsten 97 Fragen kommen noch...


----------



## Mausoline (22. Januar 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Papa hat gerufen   bin grad mit kletterwandbau beschäftigt
> ..



Dich hats ja mit Klettern voll erwischt


----------



## Mausoline (22. Januar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> .... wäre die Option aufs Torrenthorn.


Toller Aussichtsbuckel, muss man, wenn man dort ist.


scylla hat auch schon mal über Turtmannhütte und Augstbordpass berichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Svonda (23. Januar 2021)

Beide ziele sind halt touristen-hotspots und mit dem verhältnis zu den bikern steht es gerade im bernerobeland nicht überall zum besten. Insbesondere zur abfahrt von der Blüemlisalphütte zum Öschinensee, würde ich dir ans herzen legen, diese nur zu randzeiten oder ausserhalb der saison unter die rädert zu nehmen, sonst machst du dir da keine freunde und belastest das eh schon angespannt verhältniss noch zusätzlich 

Zu frage1: Also der Trailthomi vom Ride hat ja beim ersten versuch sein bike dort rauf und hinten auch wieder runter getragen  ... ich kenne nur den oberen weg und habe diesen gewählt, weil unterhalb vom Berghaus Oberbärgli eine passgae durch den fels wohl kaum fahrbar sein wird. Ausserdem verpasst du beim unteren weg den aussichtspunkt beim Heuberg mit superschönem ausblick auf den see 

Zu frage2: Auch da kenne ich nur die von mir gefahrene variante, denke aber, dass sich die beiden vom wanderaufkommen her nicht gross unterscheiden. Ich war damals im juli an einem sonntag dort und habe auf der Lauberhornvariante kaum leute angetroffen. Was du dort aber unbedingt meiden solltest ist der Eigertrail, der ist aber glaub mittlerweile eh für biker verboten.

Nach was zu deinem plan an tag4: Von Lauterbrunnen über die Sefinenfurgge UND das Hohtürli, das wird aber eine mega-plackerei  ausserdem ist von der Sefinenfurgge runter ins Kiental biken verboten, da jagdbanngebiet. Dies wird wie so oft im Ride wieder mal nicht erwähnt, kann teuer werden und ist dem image von uns bikern sicher nicht zuträglich.


@Mausoline Oh ja  und grad jetzt in der nasskalten jahreszeit mussten die hallen schon wieder schliessen, einfach nur zum


----------



## McNulty (23. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung. 
Im Moment bin ich recht begeistert von der Tour. Aber....
Die negativen Aspekte sollten auch klar benannt werden. Wir schneiden zur Hauptsaison durch die Hotspots und an einem zentralen Übergang steht die Verbotstafel. 
Da muss man entweder schiebend durch oder morgens (Übernachtung Rotstockhütte, siehe unten).

Am Ende kommt die Entscheidung: Nehme ich das in Kauf, oder...
Die letzten Jahre waren wir weiter westlich unterwegs um genau die beiden Themen zu vermeiden. 
Das ist die Alternative.



Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Sefinenfurgge UND das Hohtürli


Ich wollte mal sehen, ob ich noch bis zur Rotstockhütte komme und da übernacht. Dann müsste es eventuell gehen.

Nebenbei ich habe gerade die Planung noch um zwei Tage erweitert. Wildstrubel von Süden, dann über zum Genfer See.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Januar 2021)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> ...  @Mausoline Oh ja  und grad jetzt in der nasskalten jahreszeit mussten die hallen schon wieder schliessen, einfach nur zum


Bei uns ist seit 1. November zu 
und jetzt baust du dein Haus um zur Kletterhalle 

Sorry @McNulty für ot 

 und ich freu mich schon jetzt auf deinen Bericht nächstes Jahr


----------



## p100473 (23. Januar 2021)

hallo @McNulty ,
wie vermutet kennt mein Freund michel große Teile der von dir geplanten CH Strecke. Er ist aber aktuell COVID 19 bedingt von seinem Tourenarchiv "abgeschnitten".
Hier seine Anmerkungen, die ihm aus der Erinnerung dazu eingefallen sind. 
Wenn du dazu noch was wissen willst, aktuell über mich oder ich gebe dir seine mailadresse per PN.
Aber du hast ja hier schon ziemlich viel an Input zu deiner Entscheidungsfindung.

*Hi Nulty,



kurzum: Da ich mich seit 16.12.2020 im home office in Thüringen befinde, bin ich derzeit leider von meinen digitalen (roadbook) und analogen (CH-topografische Karten) Erkernntnisquellen abgeschnitten. Allerdings ist mir deine Strecke, wie unten skizziert bekannt. Ich habe sie teilweise allein, teilweise mit einem 40jährigen Nachwuchsrocker zwischen 2015 ... 2017 kennengelernt. In meinem  Kopf habe ich noch Folgendes parat:

Tag1:

Wir sind von Attinghausen steilst über's Brüsti aufgestiegen; der Übergang über die Surenne ist einfach, die Abfahrt zum kleinsten Kanton der CH nach Kloster Engelberg elegant und flott.

Tag 2:

Der Trübsee ist ein einzigartiges live-Erlebnis alpiner Gletschertätigkeit bzw. des Ergebnisses davon (schwimmender Schluff). Wir haben ihn im Abfluss nach einem Starkregen mittags zuvor erlebt. Der Übergang Jochpass zur Engstlenalp hinunter ist wegetechnisch zwischen Radlern (langweiliger trail) und Wanderern (schöne Abfahrt) getrennt ausgewiesen (!). Von dort lässt sich nördlich der Wendenstöcke auf Asphalt Meiringen über Innertkirchen schnell erreichen; viel attraktiver, aber auch zeitintensiver ist der Schlenk nach Melchsee-Frutt und dann auf dem langen, Atem beraubenden >2.000 m-Grat über den Alptower nach Hasliberg hinunter.

Tag 3:

Meiringen-Grindelwald ist der Klassiker zum Einstieg in die 4.000er xyz-Hörner des Berner Oberlands. Keine Frage. Wer Zeit hat, nehme den First mit voll fahrbaren Steigen von dieser Seite (ab Grindelwald) mit, um die Super-Hörnerkette von noch viel überwältigenderer Optik aus 2.300 m Höhe zu genießen (aufsteigend über die Nordseite von der Tschingelhütte über die Chrinne zum First müsstest du leider klettern). Weiter über den Männlichen nach Wengen und vor allem in das autofreie Mürren (ein Traum, besser als CORONA oder die Erdölkrise der 1970er).

Tag 4:

Heute grüßt 007 Goldfinger vom Rundpavillon auf dem Schilthorn rechter Hand; linker Hand weiterhin der Serieneispanzer des Berner Oberlands von Tschingel- und Gspaltenhorn. Ein Muss. Die Sefine nicht ohne, aber mit gusseierner Verbauung von Tritten ganz oben am Grat. Die Bluemlisalp habe ich schon 2* in's Auge gefasst, aber leider jedes Mal nicht abhaken können. Soll wunderschön sein, jedoch anstrengende Tragepassagen. Oeschinensee mit Kandersteg ist Pflicht (mindestens dann eben von Kandersteg aus als Stich).

Tag 5:

Von Kandersteg kurz und steil in die alpine Klimazone und dann im Eiltempo zum Daubensee. Dort erwartet dich ein (mit dem Radl) verbotener, aber machbarer Senkrechtabstieg am Gemmipass, obwohl wirklich alle mit der Seilbahn aus dem Kandertal hochfahren und zumindest mittags dort keiner auf den engen Treppen und Verbauungen nach Leukerbad absteigt, den du mit deinem quer gelegten bike stören würdest (2fache Erfahrung meinerseits). Hinunter ein highlight - mit dem Radl hinauf: oh je!

Tag 6-8:

Du hast ausgewählt Barrhorn (geiler Zahn), Col de Forcletta (Übergang zum Val dIAnniviers) und Becs des Bosson (Übergang zum Val d'Heremence). Kann man so machen. Wurde auch so oder andersherum von uns gemacht. Eines nur ist sicher: Über die Walliser Berge steigst du in dieser Gegend kaum noch; aber ihre hinreißenden Barrages, tiefen Einschnitte und Eispanzerweitsichten bis hin zu gewaltigen Gletschertoren zum Anfassen nah verlangen eigentlich eine weitere Woche. Egal ob du dich in Richtung Lac de Moiry / Lac des Dix / Lac de Mauvoisin / Lac de Salanfe / Lac d'Embosson Mont Blanc de Cheilon / Grand Combin / Dents du Midi / Mont Blanc oder in der anderen Richtung Matterhorn / Monte Rosa / Visperterminen / Binntal / Alpe Devero / Furka / Oberalppass ... bewegst. Du hast auch noch eine andere (ökologischere) Alternative: zurück in die Deutsch-CH. Ja nicht wieder den Gemmipass hinauf! Weil 3 wunderbare andere, radelbare Übergänge im Nahbereich bereitstehen: Lötschenpass, Rawilpass und Sanetschpass - jeder auf seine eigene Weise anders und schön.

Viel Spaß! Solltest du mehr Infos brauchen, kannst du sie haben.*


----------



## McNulty (23. Januar 2021)

Super vielen Dank für den Input - hier mein Feedback und ein kleiner Zwischenstand für die Interessierten
Tag 1 und Tag 2
Jup - wobei ich würde die Bahn nehmen und.....
in Engelberg nochmal alle Bahnen die da sind und über Planplatten (Tip @Ventoux.  und den Höhenweg dann runter Richtung Meiringen.


p100473 schrieb:


> > 2.000 m-Grat über den Alptower nach Hasliberg hinunter.


...ich vermute das meinst du - andere radelbare Grate sehe ich da auch nicht

Tag 2:
Einfach auf die Große Scheidegg-First-Bachseetrail-Grindelwald

Tag 3
Kleine Scheidegg - entweder Eigergletscher - Moraänentrail ODER Rinderhitta Lauberhorn - und falls ich nicht ganz aussen rumfahre Rotstockhütte. Das Jagdbanngebiet versperrt ALLE Übergänge Richtung Westen.
...oder ich kaufe mir eine Supertrailmap der Gegend als "Permit"

Tag 4
Sefinefurgga (ggf runterwandern) - Bluemslialphütte0

**** ab hier wird die Planung etwas fishy weil sich die Tagesetappen etwas happig werden

Tag 5 - Gemmi ist gestrichen, stattdessen
Lötschenpass ggf Abstecher Hockenhorn

Tag 6 - nach gutem Argumenten hier aus dem Forum: Moosalp (per Postbus) - Augstbordpass - Gruben - Turtmannhütte

Tag 7: Barrhorn - Cabane Bella Tola

Tag 8: Bela Tola - Siere

Tag 9: Bahn Plaine Morte - Rawilpass - Wildstrubel- Lenk

Tag 10: Lenk - Montreux - da muss ich hin - Smoke on the water  



p100473 schrieb:


> Egal ob du dich in Richtung Lac de Moiry / Lac des Dix / Lac de Mauvoisin / Lac de Salanfe / Lac d'Embosson Mont Blanc de Cheilon / Grand Combin / Dents du Midi / Mont Blanc oder in der anderen Richtung Matterhorn / Monte Rosa / Visperterminen / Binntal / Alpe Devero / Furka / Oberalppass ... bewegst.


Die komplette Monte Rosa Umrundung / MTB-"Haute Route" habe wir auf @p100473 Spuren vor ein paar Jahren gemacht - des war scho a Brett (bei der Gelegenheit habe ich nochmal den Thread gelesen, meiomei)

Sass Grund - Moro Pass - Macugnaga
Macugnaga - Thurlo - Alagna
Alagna – Saletti/Olen (Lift)/Bettaforca (Lift) /Col de Nana – Torgnon
Torgnon – Col de Vessonaz – Valpelline
Valpelline – Fenetre de Durand – Cabane de Charion
Cabane de Charion – Bisse Saxon – Siviez (Lift) – Val de Dix
Val de Dix – Riedmatten – Hauderes
Hauderes – Col de Torrent – Cabane Bella Tola (Lift)
Cabane Bella Tola – Meidpass – Augstbordpass – Gspon (Lift)
Gspon – Saas Grun


----------



## Bieler (23. Januar 2021)

Lenk Montreux? Alles aus eigener Kraft oder bereit die Bahn zu nehmen? Mach mir dazu bei Gelegenheit (muss mal die Karten studieren, resp in meiner Erinnerung suchen... Habe x Jahre in Lausanne gewohnt) Gedanken zum besten Übergang. Wird aber klar in der Gegend von Rochers de Naye sein, falls die Ankunft in Montreux sein soll. 
Ansonsten wäre auch die Abfahrt vom Lac de Hongrin nach Roche VD toll, aber da fehlt der Lac Leman als Hintergrund!


----------



## McNulty (24. Januar 2021)

Bieler schrieb:


> Lenk Montreux? Alles aus eigener Kraft oder bereit die Bahn zu nehmen?


Bahnallergie habe ich jetzt nicht. Wenn sie schon da sind...

Ich würde einfach die beiden Touren kombinieren

Trütlisbergpass:




__





						Trütlisbergpass
					






					www.ride.ch
				




...und am Rüwlisee auf den "Rest" vom Oberlandcross einfädeln

Berner Oberlandcross:




__





						Berner-Oberland-Cross
					






					www.ride.ch
				




Sieht von den Höhenmetern machbar aus.


----------



## Bieler (25. Januar 2021)

DIe letzte Abfahrt des "Berner-Oberlandcross" entspricht der von mir erwähnten Abfahrt Lac de Hongrin --> Roche VD.

Der Weg ist technisch, zumindest für mich, sehr anspruchsvoll und stellenweise exponiert.
Diese Variante funktioniert aber nur an Wochenenden, währendder Woche wird rund um den Lac de Hongrin häufig "geballert". Die Gegend ist ein militärisch genutztes Gebiet, und normalerweise nur am Wochenende für nicht-Soldaten betretbar.

Linientechnisch ist diese Variante natürlich sinnvoller als die Gegend um den Rochers de Naye. Landschaftsmässig ist aber die direkte Abfahrt mit dem See vor Augen beim Umweg (z.B. Abfahrt von La Perche, oder vom Col de jaman mit der Bahn auf den Gipfel, und dann die Kretenabfahrt) aus meiner Sicht besser als die Abfahrt nach Roche VD. Und der Trail gefällt mir auch besser, ist aber Geschmackssache, die Westschweizer Bikesezene liebt die Abfahrt nach Roche VD, ich hatte vielleicht einfach einen schlechten Tag oder bin technisch zu limitiert.


----------



## McNulty (25. Januar 2021)

Bieler schrieb:


> Abfahrt von La Perche, oder vom Col de jaman mit der Bahn auf den Gipfel, und dann die Kretenabfahrt) aus meiner Sicht besser als die Abfahrt nach Roche VD. Und der Trail gefällt mir auch besser,


Danke, die Alternativen schau ich mir auf jeden Fall, insbesondere wenn man auf der anderen Seite beschossen wird ...


----------



## Fubbes (27. Januar 2021)

@McNulty 
Auch wenn du meine Route nach deiner Aussage kennst, möchte ich auch noch mal betonen, dass der Blick vom Col Jaman auf den See in der Abendsonne betörend ist: Lenk - Montreux
Ich wollte das sogar schon ein zweites Mal fahren, hat aber noch nicht gepasst.
Vom Jaman runter bin ich die Straße. Es war schon spät und noch keine Übernachtung klar gemacht. Wenn da jemand einen schönen Track hat, nur her damit. Das Wegenetz ist zu dicht, um nur mit der Karte was zusammen zu suchen.

Schüsse am Lac Hongrin sind mir keine untergekommen. Da war sogar einiges los. Vielleicht, weil die TdF gerade am Col de Mosses unterwegs war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (27. Januar 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis. Die Alternativen für den letzten Tag muss ich mir noch im Detail anschauen. Da gibt es auch noch die Zahnvariante.

@Ventoux. @Bieler mit der Moosalp hatte ihr ganz schön Planungshausaufgaben gegeben . 
Meine Lösung jetzt: mit der Bahn hoch nach Unterbäch und morgens in Bürschen den Bus nehmen.
Lötschenpass Hockenhorn ist echt viele Hm

@Mr. Svonda: ich hab den Gipfel aus dem Blog "Auf unberührten Pfaden" enträtselt. Liegt  zum Glück nicht auf dem Weg


----------



## Bieler (27. Januar 2021)

Ich würde anstatt Col de Jaman den Übergang weiter südlich vorziehen bei "La Perche". Aber evtl. taugen auch die Trails unterhalb des Col de Jaman, aber ich kann mich gerade nicht daran erinnern (nie mit Bike, sondern nur mal beim Wandern gemacht).


----------



## McNulty (27. Januar 2021)

Bieler schrieb:


> Lac de Hongrin häufig "geballert".


Ok, ja da wird geschossen... Es gibt wohl eine Transsitfreigabe, aber das ist gleube ich eher unentspannt






						Alpes Vaudoises
					

Alpes Vaudoises




					www.aigle-leysin-lesmosses.ch
				






Bieler schrieb:


> Gegend von Rochers de Naye


Der Roches de Naye wird es aber nicht... noch mal 900 hm tragen......
Col Chaude genauso - auf der Seite bleibt dann nur noch der Col Jaman



Bieler schrieb:


> Col de jaman mit der Bahn auf den Gipfel, und dann die Kretenabfahrt


Ich bin verwirrt welche Bahn?


Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn da jemand einen schönen Track hat


+ @Bieler - dass ist eine Planung auf Basis der Singletrackmap. Da wäre noch ein bisschen mehr drin, aber La Perche wäre nochmal +200hm - ich glaube die bekomme ich mehr unter.

Ich würde das so machen:

Wochenende: Straße von Hongrin
Wochentags: Col Jaman


----------



## Fubbes (28. Januar 2021)

Danke für den Track.


----------



## Bieler (28. Januar 2021)

Als ehemaliger Local würde ich deinen Col de Jaman Track noch folgendermassen optimieren [Nebenbemerkung: dass der Aufstieg nach La Perche zu viel des guten ist kann ich nachvollziehen..aber falls du noch Zeit und Energie hast...es lohnt sicht!!!!]:
bis Caux scheint mir dein Track in Ordnung. Aber anschliessend würd ich folgende Route nehmen (Wegpunkte beziehen sich auf die Swisstopo-Karten):
Caux > Route de Sonchaux (ca 600m) > Abfahrt auf Trail bis zur nächsten "Strasse" (Route des Rapes)  > Kurzer Aufstieg bis zum Wegpunkt 955 > Abfahrt auf Strasse bis zum Punkt > 856 > Trail nach Veytaux > Strasse nach Montreux

Die beiden Trails finde ich persönlich top, der zweite ist wenn ich mich richtig erinnert habe "verboten" (wie offiziell verboten weiss ich nicht), aber hatte dort nie Probleme.


----------



## McNulty (28. Januar 2021)

Ok @Bieler vielen Dank jetzt habe ich es.

Ich habe in den Track mal den Weg über La Perche mit aufgenommen (der Vollständigkeit halber) - aber lt. Basecamp schon noch mal +300hm

Noch eine zweite Variante: Der Roches de Nayes Trail von Perche - unten lt. einem Ridekommentar mit einem Schenker über den Fitnesspfad

Jetzt habe ich das Gefühl JEDEN Wanderweg dort zu kennen....wahrscheinlich könnte ich da jetzt  nur mit der Karte im Kopf wandern gehen, vielleicht...oder auch nicht


----------



## Bieler (29. Januar 2021)

Habe mir deine neuen Tracks angescahut.
Col de Jaman: Ja genau, die Abfahrtsvariante ab Caux mit dem kleinen Gegenaufsteig ist korrekt abgebildet, genau so habe ich es gemeint.

Falls du doch nach la Perche hochgehst..undbeingt die Ride-Variante nehmen, deine leicht nördlichere Variante (gemäss Col Jaman oder la Perche Track) ist nicht so toll, im Gegensatz zur direkten Abfahrt gemäss Ride. Dies ist, meiner Meinung nach, einer der besten Trails der Gegend. Und die Aussicht auf den ersten ca 200-300hm Abfahrt unterhalb von la Perche sind einfach nur grandios!


----------



## Ventoux. (29. Januar 2021)

Wie sieht eigentlich der Plan nach dem Rawilpass aus?
Hier meine Empfehlung: Von der Iffigenalp nicht runter in die Lenk und rauf zum Trütlisbergpass, sondern Iffigenalp - Iffigsee - Stigelschafberg, dann entweder via Tungelpass - Stübleni zum Trütlisberg (hab ich schon so gemacht, wunderschön) oder vom Stigelschafberg direkt zum Louenesee.


----------



## McNulty (29. Januar 2021)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Wie sieht eigentlich der Plan nach dem Rawilpass aus?


Ich wollte zum Wildstrubel rüberwandern...über den Tierbergsattel.

Aber für den Fall, dass das nichts wird schaue ich mir mal deinen Vorschlag an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (31. Januar 2021)

@McNulty 
Fantastischer Thread, da träume/ plane ich mal mit.


----------



## McNulty (1. Februar 2021)

OK, Planung ist abgeschlossen.

Jetzt habe ich zwei Themen

1) CH Cross stimmt nicht ganz - der Start ist ja ziemlich GAR NICHT an der Grenze
2) Draussen ist es immer noch schneeig und matschig

Lösung: Einfach noch einen Prolog planen, dann kommt Lake2Lake20 raus. Here you are:

1) Comer See - Malojapass - St. Moritz: Standard, einrollen
2) St. Moritz - Piz Nair - Jenatschhütte - Fuorcla Flix - Alp Flix: Mit Bahnbenutzung  (Bahntag1)
3) Alp Flix - Pass D'Ela - Alvaneu: Tobel Tag 1
4) Alveneu - Welschtobel - Arosa - Lenzerheide (Tobel Tag 2, Bahntag 2)
5) Valbella - Scalottas - Safinen (Bahntag 3)
6) Safinen - Ilianz - Flims: (Schluchteln....)
7) Flims - Segnaspass - Elm (Bahntag 4)
8) Elm - Richetlipass - Linthal ("Sieht auf der Karte machbar aus" Tag 1)
09) Linthal - Glattalphütte - Muotathal ("Sieht auf der Karte machbar aus" Tag 2)
10) Muotathal - Chinzig - Fluelen/Altdorf

Man könnte auch am Gardasee anfangen - aber dann wäre es kein Schweiz Cross.


----------



## Frankentourer (1. Februar 2021)

Du hast dir doch einen GPS Track gemacht oder? Klingt glaube ich nicht nur für mich interessant da es nur an Ecken ist, die ich gar nicht kenne.


----------



## McNulty (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo, die Tracks sind oft 1:1 der ride.ch entnommen, deshalb stelle ich sie nicht rein. 
2tes Thema ist, wenn jemand jemand nicht den Thread liest gibt es doch die ein oder andere Überraschung bzgl. Tragestrecken.

Die selbstgemalten Tracks hängen schon an den Posts.

Wenn noch ne Grobskizze reicht stelle ich sie auch gerne ein


----------



## Denzinger (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo McNulty
Tag 2 und 3 hast da mal ne grobe Skizze und ist das auch aus der Ride, habe mich letztes Jahr mal mit dem Parc Ela beschäftigt aber in der entgegengesetzten Richtung.

Danke


----------



## McNulty (2. Februar 2021)

Tag 2 ist die Tour plus Querung von der Alp Flix:






						Pass d'Ela
					






					www.ride.ch
				




Tag 3 - ohne Piz Nair - aber der dürfte selbsterklärend sein (Bahnauffahrt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankentourer (2. Februar 2021)

Grobskizze würde glaub ich vielen helfen. Danke


----------



## McNulty (2. Februar 2021)

Frankentourer schrieb:


> Grobskizze würde glaub ich vielen helfen. Danke


----------



## McNulty (2. Februar 2021)

Piz Ela gibt es auch noch mal hier in einer anderen Variante






						Piz Ela Umrundung
					

Mit dem Mountainbike ein Mal rund um den 3339 Meter hohen Piz Ela. Wer dabei auch längere Bergauf-Schiebepassagen nicht scheut, der wird noch lange von der unglaublichen Natur sowie einem Super-Downhill schwärmen.




					mountainbiker.ch
				




(by the way auch ne schöne Sammlung)


----------



## culoduro (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo @McNulty zu Deinem neuen Touren habe ich mir gerade mal die Karte angeschaut: hast Du irgendeinen Hinweis, daß die Fuorcla Flix von der Jenatsch Hütte zur Alp Flix lohnenswert ist? Sieht ja eigentlich nach sehr steiler Wegspur aus...

Alp Flix ist hübsch aber sehr touristisch. 

Schaftobel (der letzte Abschnitt von der Pass Ela Überquerung) fanden wir eher enttäuschend, der  Uina Schlucht an Grandiosität nicht vergleichbar, eher so "ein Schotterweg in einer Schlucht halt". 

Vom Comer See nach St. Moritz mit dem Bus? Oder wollt Ihr da hoch radeln?


----------



## Ventoux. (3. Februar 2021)

@McNulty wie viele Etappen resp. Tage hast Du mittlerweile eingeplant?


----------



## McNulty (3. Februar 2021)

odysseus schrieb:


> Fuorcla Flix von der Jenatsch Hütte zur Alp Flix lohnenswert


Klar ist es lohnenswert:
1) Ist der einzige Weg/Übergang in die richtige Richtung
2) die sensationelle Anfahrt entweder über den Suvretta-Pass oder Piz Nair

Das Motto ist immer: *Lieber mittendurch als ausenrum*
(aussenrum wäre irgendwie eine Trailvariante über/ab Bivio oder sogar Albula)



odysseus schrieb:


> Schaftobel


Danke den Hinweis.  Pass D'Ela ist "mittendurch" - Schafttobel ist halt dann auf dem Weg
Theoretisch gäbe es auch die Möglichkeit vorher über die Fuorcla Colm - (noch *MEHR* mittendurch) - aber dann würde man an dem Tag nur sehr wenig bergauf fahren.
...oder die ""Ecke" über Tiefenkastell ausfahren.


Ventoux. schrieb:


> wie viele Etappen resp. Tage hast Du mittlerweile eingeplant?



Hallo @Ventoux: Also die realistische Planung ist weiterhin die *10 Tage* vom Vierwaldstätter See.

Die "Lake2Lake20"  hat 20 Etappen, wobei die ersten 10 eher aus Corona-Langewweile entstanden sind, bzw aus wilden Ideen einfach mal einen Monat zu machen
-> aber da fehlt mir noch die Verlängerung.

Eventuell mach ich den Loop noch vollständig - statt Genfersee rüber ins Aostatal.
Evt. Ich werde mir @p100473 Monte Rosa und Tessin Touren mal anschauen und da was ausleihen.

Allerdings: das ist dann nicht mehr Schweiz.


----------



## McNulty (3. Februar 2021)

odysseus schrieb:


> Comer See nach St. Moritz mit dem Bus?


Ja, die Etappe ist eher der Vollständigkeit halber Lake2Lake*20 *halt*.  *


----------



## culoduro (3. Februar 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Klar ist es lohnenswert:
> 1) Ist der einzige Weg/Übergang in die richtige Richtung
> 2) die sensationelle Anfahrt entweder über den Suvretta-Pass oder Piz Nair


Naja, es gäbe nach dem Val Bever noch die Fuorcla Zavretta, auch bei Ride.ch, halt mit Umweg über Albula per Bahn oder Bike. 

Ich hatte selbst auch schon mal Ela geplant, allerdings von Preda kommend und dann weiter über Pass digl Orgels nach Tinizong. 
Dann würde sich anbieten, über Savognin, Salouf, Mon und Del nach Tiefencastel abzufahren (auch bei ride.ch, sehr schöne Route).

Oder vom Albula Pass Richtung Es Cha Hütte, dann aber links abbiegen und über Fuorcla Pischa zur Tschima da Tisch.


----------



## McNulty (3. Februar 2021)

odysseus schrieb:


> Naja, es gäbe nach dem Val Bever noch die Fuorcla Zavretta, auch bei Ride.ch, halt mit Umweg über Albula per Bahn oder Bike.





odysseus schrieb:


> Oder vom Albula Pass Richtung Es Cha Hütte, dann aber links abbiegen und über Fuorcla Pischa zur Tschima da Tisch.


Been there, done that:





__





						Die perfekte Tour?
					

Hallo, wir sind gerade zurück: 8 Tage-Variante (Zusatzschlenker über den Tschimas da Tisch und Keschhütte) und ich berichte von den eher unbekannten Etappen (nach und nach)  Tag1: Sur En / Sesvenna-Hütte /Fuorcla Sesvenna S-Charl  Tag 1: Sesvenna-Hütte bis Fuorcla Sesvenna ist alles...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




...deshalb wollte ich nicht mehr nach rechts in Richtung Albula

...aber wenn Richtung Albula dann mitten durch durch:









						Haute Route Graubünden
					

Ab durch die Mitte! Die «Graubünden Haute Route» ist eine der spektakulärsten Hochalpenrouten des Bündnerlands. Technisch schwierig, happige Aufstiege mit Tragepassagen aber epochale Eindrücke – das zeichnet die dreitägige Strecke vom Julierpass bis nach Klosters aus.




					www.ride.ch


----------



## McNulty (3. Februar 2021)

odysseus schrieb:


> Ich hatte selbst auch schon mal Ela geplant, allerdings von Preda kommend und dann weiter über Pass digl Orgels nach Tinizong.
> Dann würde sich anbieten, über Savognin, Salouf, Mon und Del nach Tiefencastel abzufahren (auch bei ride.ch, sehr schöne Route).



Das muss ich mir noch mal anschauen... nicht das ich was verpasse 

Gerade die Abfahrt(-svarianten) Savognin -> Tiefencastel tönen schon recht gut - ist eher cooler Trail statt hoher Pass.

Evt. ist es auch eine Variante, den ganz hohen Schei** weglassen, eher die mittelhohen Übergänge und dafür dann schon früher im Jahr fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (3. Februar 2021)

@McNulty
Ah dann habe ich die Idee mit der Tschimas da Tisch von Dir🤙

Weitere Alternative:
Bivio - Alp Natons -Kanonensattel - Scalategnas - Alp Flix .
Abfahrt auf schönen Trail nach Rona (bis hierhin kenne ichs, landschaftlich sehr schön und spaßige trails), an der Gegenseite hoch bis auf Tscharnoz, dann trail Abfahrt Savognin (kenne ich noch nicht), dann weiter wie oben.

Im Anschluss Glaspass (soll sich von der Abfahrt nicht lohnen) oder stattdessen vielleicht trailmässig lohnender über den Bischolasee, dann Tomülspass (sehr schön) nach Vals.
Dann Piz Mundaun Varianten (ride.ch)..
Und schließlich über Flims weiter...


----------



## Fubbes (3. Februar 2021)

Glaspass ist ein strategischer Übergang. Und gut übernachten konnte man oben im Gasthaus Beverin (hab da die WM 2014 gefeiert).
Tomülspass ist große Klasse. Den muss man kennen.


----------



## culoduro (3. Februar 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Glaspass ist ein strategischer Übergang. Und gut übernachten konnte man oben im Gasthaus Beverin (hab da die WM 2014 gefeiert).
> Tomülspass ist große Klasse. Den muss man kennen.


Wenn man beim Rotscher schaut:
Bischol
Klingts recht gut


----------



## p100473 (3. Februar 2021)

Tomülspass ist "nett", aber normal, also gut fahrbarer Übergang ohne große/lange Schiebestrecken und schöne Übernachtung in Vals.
Für mich ist natürlich die "Pathnaul Scharte" das highlight - aber eben Ansichtssache.

Hier wars beschrieben....

(2) Schweiz cross 2017, Tessin Splügen- Airolo | MTB-News.de (mtb-news.de)



Fubbes schrieb:


> Tomülspass ist große Klasse. Den muss man kennen.


----------



## McNulty (3. Februar 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Hier wars beschrieben....


Jup, dass muss ich nochmal auswerten...

@odysseus: Wenn Savognin - dann würde ich die auch da die "Direttissima" Pass Da Schmorras - Splügen - Safierberg - Tomülpass anpeilen (Alt1)

oder Alt2: doch Richtung Tiefencastell runter dann Richtung Obermutten, Bevierumrundung Tomül

Nördlich vom Glaspass würde ich jetzt nicht rumturnen


----------



## McNulty (9. Februar 2021)

Also liebe Schweizer, das finde ich echt sensationell. Preise für Jagdbeute...oder Leben die noch oder gehen mit spazieren. Statt Wauzi Gemsine....





...und Fahrräder gehen auch mit aber teurer.


----------



## Fubbes (9. Februar 2021)

Brauchst halt ein Rotwild. Das wird dann günstiger transportiert.


----------



## McNulty (30. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen, unser SCHWEX ist gerade zu Ende gegangen und ich berichte ein wenig.
Danke noch einmal für den Planungsinput von @Bieler , @Ventoux. , @IBEX73 und @Mr. Svonda.

Wie war die Route:
1) Attinghausen - Bruesti (Bahn) - Surenenpaß - Engelberg
2) Engelberg - Jochpass (Bahn) - Balmeregghorn - Planplatten - Meiringen - Grosse Scheidegg
3) Grosse Scheidegg - Bachalpsee - Grindelwald - Kleine Scheidegg
4) Kleine Scheidegg - Lauberhorn Trail - Lauterbrunnen - Rotstockhütte - Sefinenfurgge - Kiental (Golderli)
5) Golderli . Hohtürli/Blümlisalphütte - Oeschinensee (Berghaus Arva)
6) Oeschinensee - Kandersteg - Lötschenpasshütte - Hockenhorn (halb) - Lötschenpasshütte
7) Lötschenpasshütte - Kümmenalp - Oberi Meiggu - Jeizinen - Visp (Shopping) - Unterbäch (Bahn=
8) Unterbäch - Moosalp (Postbus) - Augstbordpass - Gruben - Turtmannhütte
9) Turtmannhütte - Barrhorn (halb mit Bike, Rest ohne) - Turtmannhütte - Oberems - Brig - Rosswald
10) Rosswald - Saflischpass - Binn - Mittlenberghütte
11) Mittlenberghütte - Albrunpass - Scatta Minoia - Rif Margaroli- Riale - Passo San Giacomo - Capanna Corno Griess - All'Acqua
12) All'Acqua - Capanna Piansecco - Ospizio San Gottardo - Giübin - Sella Pass - Vermigel Hütte - Andermatt - Attinghausen.

Was kann man sagen - Haupeindrücke:
*Liebe SchweizerInnen, ihr könnt ganz großes Bergpanorama.*
Dreitausender sammeln geht nicht so gut (gehe in die Cottische Alpen, super-einsam ist man auch nicht (siehe vorne oder Gran Paradiso) - aber das Panorama: mannomannoman.

Natürlich ist die letzte Tour immer die eindrücklichste Tour und man mag es für Geschmackssachae halten, aber bezgl. Bergbreitwandpanarama kann da keine Tour mithalten: Dolorundfahrt, Ortlerumrundung, Engadinkringel, Monte Rosa Umrundung, Cottische Alpen oder Gran Paradiso - Ehrlich, ich schwör.

Berichte von den einzelnen Ettapen kommen (am Anfang mehr Fotos, dünnt gegen Ende aus)

(Leider habe ich es für unnötig erachtet das Datum des Fotaapperates einzustellen, jetzt haben alle das gleiche Datum - und das sortieren ist etwas mühsam)


----------



## McNulty (30. Juli 2021)

1) Attinghausen - Bruesti (Bahn) - Surenenpaß - Engelberg
Surenenpass-Engelberg ist mit Bahnunterstützung eine gute Halbtagestour (ca. 900hm, größtenteils tragen)

Das läßt sich gut mit der Anreise aus dem Raum München kombinieren - Achtung Brüsti-Bahn macht Mittagspasse) - und wir kamen den Rhythmus -  das Übernachtungen "oben": Grosse Scheidegg, kleine Scheidegg ohne viel Stress gingen und danach auch noch Puffer blieb.

Überhaupt Puffer: Die Lötschenpassetappe hätte man noch bis Unterbäch erweitern können - aber hin und wieder ist es nicht schlecht etwas Luft zu lassen)

Surenenpass ist ein schöner Wanderpass - Nach dem Angistock ist der Ort "Lang Schnee" ausgeschildert, da musste man ein großes Schneefeld überqueren - wahrscheinlich dem Namen nach oft bis spät in den Sommer.
Es war ziemlich wolkig und am Pass hat es angefangen zu regnen, deshalb zunächst wenig Fotos.

Verdammt - ich habe den Akku zu Hause vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (30. Juli 2021)

Jaja, die Schweiz. Da bin ich aber neugierig auf die zweite Hälfte deiner Tour. Den ersten Teil kenne ich wohl weitgehend. Und ich kann dir sagen, Surenen von ganz unten ist ein echtes Brett.
Was ich in der Schweiz manchmal extrem finde: es ist zu aufgeräumt. Almwege bis oben asphaltiert, mehr Wegweiser als Bäume, fast wie ein großer Vergnügungspark. Aber Panorama haben sie, wohl war.


----------



## Ventoux. (31. Juli 2021)

Super Leistung @McNulty gratuliere. Da sind ja einige Hammeretappen zusammengekommen. Bin gespannt auf die Berichte und Bilder.


----------



## cschaeff (31. Juli 2021)

Hört sich sehr spannend an! Vieles davon kenne ich gar nicht, bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## Mr. Svonda (31. Juli 2021)

Chapeau  bin gespannt. Dreitausender sammeln geht schon gut, lasen sich halt aber oft nicht wirklich sinnvoll in so ne tour einbauen.


----------



## McNulty (31. Juli 2021)

@Mr. Svonda: Ja, ich weiß...alles mit "...horn" im Namen. Da gibt es so ein paar Bike-Blogs von Bike-verrückten Schweizern 😎. Zwei oder drei hätten wir noch eingebaut (die Gipfel nicht die Schweizer), sind dann teils dem Zeitmanagement, teils dem ⛈ zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## McNulty (31. Juli 2021)

2) Engelberg - Jochpass (Bahn) - Balmeregghorn - Planplatten - Meiringen - Grosse Scheidegg

Entspannt mit Gondel und Sessel auf den Jochpass,
Runter über den Hells-Bells Trail - spannender Name - aber ich würde sagen der gute Wille zählt
am Engstelnsee und Tannsee vorbei

@Fubbes: den folgenden Teil habt ihr verpasst, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben


hoch Richtung Balmeregghorn über den "Gratweg"
und dann weiter zum Planplattensattel (bis hierhin ca. 3,5h)
Bergrestaurant Käserstatt (ca, 4,5h)
(Schleife über den Giebel ausgelassen
Meiringen (ca. 5,5h)

Die ganze Auffahrt und Abfahrt war ein Traum - die Abfahrt immer wieder über sehr spassige Trails - in den oberen Regionen schotttrig / felsig, unten dann Wald mit diversen Treppen und Wiesentrails.

Dementsprechend hat es auch schön lange (aber länger als gedacht gedauert)
Die andere Variante  - Attighausen - Meiringen wäre eine recht lange Etappe geworden.

Nachtrag Tag 1: Brüsti - da war es noch sonnig(er)




Tag 2 (sorry - ich bin echt nicht der Foto-Gott)
Blick zurück auf Jochpass, unten der Engstelnsee, rechts der Titlis (glaube ich)





Noch mehr Panorama (ich versuche zu überspielen, dass ich die Bergnamen nicht kenne und verspreche beim nächsten Mal die Peakfinder-App zu benutzen)




Blick auf den Weg zum Balmeregghorn mit ----- Monsterpanorama




Jeder Plan hat einen kleinen Haken - es war ca. halb drei und es standen noch knapp 1400hm auf dem Programm - Essen im Berggasthaus Große Scheidegg bis 19:00h.

Der direkt unten an der Auffahrtsstraße strategisch gelegene Bäcker hatte .... zu. Also los gings

Aber jeder Nachmittags-Workout geht einmal zuende. Here we are: Berghotel Große Scheidegg:
Abschließbare Bikegarage, vegetarisches Abendess möglich, Vierbettzimmer, Dusche im Keller, 90 SFR Halbpension inkl. Kurtaxe - da gibt es doch nix zu meckern.





__





						Berghotel Grosse Scheidegg
					

Berghotel Grosse Scheidegg




					grosse-scheidegg.ch
				








Abendidylle




Und Sonnenterasse mit unverbaubaren Blick auf Eiger und KollegInnen




Und aus Wikipedia (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grosse_Scheidegg) - weil ich die Kleine Scheidegg viel grösser fand als die Große)
Die *Grosse Scheidegg* ist der Pass, der Grindelwald im Tal der Schwarzen Lütschine mit Meiringen im Haslital (Aare) verbindet. Die Passhöhe liegt auf 1962 m ü. M. unterhalb des Wetterhorns. Auf der Nordseite steigt der Grat zum Schwarzhorn auf.

Auf der Grindelwalder Seite bildet die Scheidegg den Abschluss des breiten Talkessels. Die Aussicht aufs Tal und die umgebenden Felswände von Wetterhorn, Schreckhorn und Eiger ist eindrücklich. Auf der nördlichen Seite ist die Passhöhe nur durch das enge Reichenbachtal zu erreichen.

Seit 1979 besteht eine durchgehende Strassenverbindung über die Grosse Scheidegg. Zwischen Schwarzwaldalp (von Meiringen mit Postauto erreichbar) und Oberem Grindelwaldgletscher besteht ein regulärer Verkehr mit dem _GrindelwaldBus_. Privater Autoverkehr ist nur für Anwohner und für Hotelgäste mit Bewilligung zugelassen. Dies macht die Grosse Scheidegg zu einem beliebten Ziel für Radfahrer. 1996 führte die Tour de Suisse erstmals über die Grosse Scheidegg.

Auf der Passhöhe gibt es ein gleichnamiges Hotel für Ausflügler und Wanderer. Im Winter werden zum Teil Schlittenfahrten von der Grossen Scheidegg zur Schwarzwaldalp angeboten.

Im Gegensatz zur Kleinen Scheidegg ist die Grosse Scheidegg weniger hoch (99 Meter niedriger), weniger gut erschlossen und weniger besucht. *Das Gross im Namen bezieht sich wohl auf die grössere Bedeutung: Der Übergang ins Haslital war in älteren Zeiten wichtiger für die Grindelwalder im Vergleich zum Pass nach Wengen und ins Lauterbrunnental, das auf anderer Route bequemer zu erreichen war.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (31. Juli 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> @Fubbes: den folgenden Teil habt ihr verpasst, aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben
> 
> 
> hoch Richtung Balmeregghorn über den "Gratweg"
> ...


Das sieht auf jeden Fall sehr schmackhaft aus. Ich nehme an, du stellst am Ende auch noch den exakten Track zur Verfügung.
Falls ich noch mal dort bin, würde ich übrigens gerne in der Engstlenalp übernachten. Hat mir von außen sehr gut gefallen. Das würde auch deine Etappe etwas entspannen und der Gibel wäre wohl auch noch drin.
Die haben auch einen Keller, wo das Eis aus dem Winter fast den ganzen Sommer über gelagert werden konnte.


----------



## McNulty (31. Juli 2021)

Ziemlich gute Idee. Preise sehen auch echt OK aus. Ich verlinke das hier mal - ist meine persönliche Merkliste.





__





						HOTEL ENGSTLENALP
					






					www.engstlenalp.ch


----------



## p100473 (31. Juli 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> 11) Mittlenberghütte - Albrunpass - Scatta Minoia - Rif Margaroli- Riale - Passo San Giacomo - Capanna Corno Griess - All'Acqua


Geil Nulty! Die Etappe 11 ist mir gleich ins Auge gestochen , weil wir sie vor ein paar Jahren (Tessin2....?) wohl in gegensätzlicher Richtung gefahren sind und nach dem Regen/Sturmtag vorher  einen super blauen Morgenhimmel an der Scatta Minoia hatten (ÜN im Rif Margaroli). Da werde ich deine Beschreibung besonders aufmerksam lesen. das war einfach nur geil!
Vor allem freue ich mich super, dass ihr trotz des aktuell eher sehr durchwachsenen Wetters zumindest einiger maßen Bedingungen hattet.
Bin nur gerade noch in Vorbereitung auf unsere Tour um die "Barre Ecrins". Steckt doch immer einiges an Zeit drin, wenn du alleine an der Vorbereitung schaffst - und dann den Ärger einstecken musst, wenn mal etwas nicht so super ist. Aber besser als - wie im Luberon- vom Co Guide statt einer Traumabfahrt einen Dornentrail zum Runterschieben präsentiert zu kriegen. ... Werde ich nie vergessen! Wahrscheinlich wird man mit zunehmenden Alter "dünnhäutiger"....
SG und bis bald....


----------



## p100473 (31. Juli 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Engstlenalp


Fand ich damals ziemlich touristisch und die Preise.....? Na ja, ist halt CH Niveau, aber nochmals schön angehoben. Wir ham`s ja!


----------



## McNulty (1. August 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> weil wir sie vor ein paar Jahren (Tessin2....?) wohl in gegensätzlicher Richtung gefahren sind und nach dem Regen/Sturmtag vorher einen super blauen Morgenhimmel an der Scatta Minoia hatten (ÜN im Rif Margaroli). Da werde ich deine Beschreibung besonders aufmerksam







__





						Schweiz cross 2017, Tessin Splügen- Airolo
					

mich würde interessieren welches Hotel in San Bernardino du da empfiehlstEs gibt genau zwei Hotels, das "Brocco e Posta" und das "Bellevue". Ich war schon in beiden und würde sie beide als gut situierte 3-Stern-Hotels bezeichnen, was sich auch preislich niederschlägt. Auch das Essen war in...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Schau Mal Das zweite Foto, Bachübergang: Bei uns ging das Wasser bis über die Steine und die Fässer waren nur zu erahnen...


----------



## baraber (1. August 2021)

Hallo McNulty,  Danke für den Bericht !
Ich bin am 20.7 über den Surenen, wann wart ihr dort ?
Ich fand die Scheefelder mit Bike noch heftig.
Auf der Engstlenalp habe ich wegen Fubbes' Bericht übernachtet. War Top!
Tolle Terasse, schönes Panorama ,Preise ganz O.k und schön old-school 😎.


----------



## Fubbes (1. August 2021)

baraber schrieb:


> Hallo McNulty,  Danke für den Bericht !
> Ich bin am 20.7 über den Surenen, wann wart ihr dort ?
> Ich fand die Scheefelder mit Bike noch heftig.
> Auf der Engstlenalp habe ich wegen Fubbes' Bericht übernachtet. War Top!
> Tolle Terasse, schönes Panorama ,Preise ganz O.k und schön old-school 😎.


Danke fürs Testen 
Scheint ja ein richtiges Schweiz-Jahr zu sein, dieses 2021.
Surenen von unten?


----------



## baraber (1. August 2021)

Nein !!! Unter der Seilbahn hochschieben kommt nicht in Frage😎
Aber die Abfahrt ist echt klasse!


----------



## Fubbes (1. August 2021)

baraber schrieb:


> Nein !!! Unter der Seilbahn hochschieben kommt nicht in Frage😎
> Aber die Abfahrt ist echt klasse!


Wir hatten den Aufstieg von Seedorf aus gemacht. Da bekommt man die Seilbahn nicht zu Gesicht.


----------



## McNulty (1. August 2021)

baraber schrieb:


> Ich bin am 20.7 über den Surenen, wann wart ihr dort ?
> Ich fand die Scheefelder mit Bike noch heftig



18.7.. Das Schneefeld war ja recht flach, besser als schlechter Weg 🤔


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (1. August 2021)

3) Grosse Scheidegg - Bachsee - First - Grindelwald - Kleine Scheidegg

Wir waren zunächst versucht den Wanderweg über dem Forstweg zu nehmen, entschieden uns aber zugunsten eines entspannten Einrollens dagehen.

Zunächst kleiner Besichtungsstop auf der First, dann zum Bachsee - viele Fotos - und dann auf 80% Trails nach Grindelwald.

Nochmal Eiger





Blick zurück




Aussichtsreiche Überfahrt








Bei der First dann der Skywalk (oder so ähnlich) - das Dings war noch recht leer, nachher auf dem Bachseetrail konnte man dann die Menschentrauben sehen.

Lustig isser schon - aber ihr sehtt schon - keine Sehenswürdigkeit ausgelassen.

Die Kleine Scheidegg im Hintergrund schon gut zu sehen....





Dann Bachsee in voller Schönheit mit voll schönen Hintergrund - wie man am Bild erahnen kann jetzt nicht der einsamste Bergsee in der Schweiz.





Der Weg aufs Faulhorn und darüber hätte mich auch noch interessiert aber - falsche Richtung und falsche Jahreszeit.





Mal ein kleines Poser-Foto auf dem Bachsee-Trail





Dann sehr traillastig ab nach Grindelwand. Immer konsequent den Wanderwegschildern folgen....

In Grindelwald Grund dann etwas aus der Abteilung Trainspotting / Mobile Tradition





Nochmal Blick zurück Grosse Scheidegg, Schwarzhorn etc. - schon beeindruckend




Kleine Scheidegg - sehr sehr einsam (schon am Morgen)




Jungfraujoch




*Dies und Das:*
Nettes Mittagessen in Grindelwald beim Thai - immer nur Gröschti geht halt auch nicht.

By the Way: Die Tourentaktik Schweiz vs. Westalpen ist sehr ähnlich:
Vormittags 5h biken - Mittagessen - Nachmittags 5h biken. Nur in den Westalpen fällt das Mittagessen weg  .

Übernachtung:





						Bergrestaurant Kleine Scheidegg
					






					www.bergrestaurant-kleine-scheidegg.ch
				



100 SFR Halppension, Bikeraum


----------



## Fubbes (1. August 2021)

Bachsee, noch so ein Tümpel, den ich nicht kenne 😕

Das Bergrestaurant Kleine Scheidegg ist jetzt aber nicht das im Bahnhof, oder? Gibt es dort überhaupt noch Übernachtungen? Mein Link führt ins Leere.
Der nächtliche Blick vom Lager aufs Jungfraujoch hatte schon was ... bis der Regen aufzog.


----------



## McNulty (1. August 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das Bergrestaurant Kleine Scheidegg ist jetzt aber nicht das im Bahnhof, oder?



Doch, genau das ist es.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (1. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Der Weg aufs Faulhorn und darüber hätte mich auch noch interessiert aber - falsche Richtung und falsche Jahreszeit.


Der ist sehr cool  aber nicht im diese jahreszeit wie du schon sagst, da macht man sich sonst nicht viele freunde unter den rotbesockten 








						Über den Wolken auf dem Faulhorn | halfmoon Bike Blog
					

Die letzte Hochtour der Saison mit abenteuerlichem Ende, unten grau und oben blau, unterwegs vom Faulhorn zur Schynige Platte.




					halfmoon-biking.ch


----------



## p100473 (1. August 2021)

Toller Bericht und ziemlich geile Bilder!
Werde ich mir mal ansehen, wenn ich wieder in der Gegend bin.  Leider für dieses Jahr nun bereits alles ausgebucht....


----------



## thomaximilian (2. August 2021)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Super Tour und Bericht aus einer nicht so ausgelatschten Ecke. Konditionell wohl auch nicht ganz ohne, kannst Du zum Pensum noch ein paar Eckdaten nennen?

Ich war 2009 von Sargans nach Genf unterwegs. Das war am Anfang meiner Schaffenszeit, da hatte ich den Dreh noch nicht so raus, die guten Trails zu finden. Ich erkenne einige Stellen wieder (Engstelnalp, First, etc.) Optik war damals auch schon unschlagbar. Schreit nach einer Wiederholung, danke für die Inspirationen


----------



## McNulty (2. August 2021)

Noch ein Nachtrag zur kleinen Scheidegg, bzw. ein Quiz mit dem man im Bekanntenkreis immer für gute Aufregung sorgen kann.

Was kostet das Normalticket von der Kleinen Scheidegg auf das Jungfraujoch?
A) Gratis
B) 50 SFR
C) 100 SFR
D) 150 SFR


----------



## IBEX73 (2. August 2021)

150 Stutz,geraten ,nicht gegugelt....


----------



## Fubbes (2. August 2021)

Es gibt ein günstiges Frühbucherticket, wenn man die erste Bahn nimmt.
Am Vorabend aber unbedingt die Wettervorhersage checken, sonst gibt es ein böses Erwachen (bei dem man allerdings viel Geld spart).

@McNulty Warst du oben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (2. August 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @McNulty Warst du oben


Nulty macht Biketouren und keinen Tourismus......also bitte!?


----------



## McNulty (2. August 2021)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> kannst Du zum Pensum noch ein paar Eckdaten nennen?


Ich stelle heute Abend mal eine kleine Tabelle ein


----------



## McNulty (2. August 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Warst du oben?


Nein..., ich war eher trailfixiert und selbst wenn es günstig wäre dauert die ganze Aktion sicher 3h


----------



## McNulty (2. August 2021)

Reisezeit: Vom Losfahren bis zur Eingangstür inkl. allem (Pausen, Gipfelnickerchen, Gondel etc)
Schieben/Tragen: Nur Bergauf - bergab schieben ist zu unterschiedlich
fehlende Werte: vergessen zu messen


Etappehm geplanthm gemessenhm Schieben/ Tragen (geschätzt)Distanz gemessenReisezeit gemessen1) Attinghausen - Bruesti (Bahn) - Surenenpaß - Engelberg800​870​800​22​04:45:00h2) Engelberg - Jochpass (Bahn) - Balmeregghorn - Planplatten - Meiringen - Grosse Scheidegg2300​2000​200​50​09:20:00h3) Grosse Scheidegg - Bachalpsee - Grindelwald - Kleine Scheidegg1600​1600​50​35​07:10:00h4) Kleine Scheidegg - Lauberhorn Trail - Lauterbrunnen - Rotstockhütte - Sefinenfurgge - Kiental (Golderli)1700​700​07:12:00h5) Golderli . Hohtürli/Blümlisalphütte - Oeschinensee (Berghaus Arva)1500​1500​1200​17​07:02:00h6) Oeschinensee - Kandersteg - Lötschenpasshütte - Hockenhorn (halb) - Lötschenpasshütte2000​1830​1430​07:30:00h7) Lötschenpasshütte - Kümmenalp - Oberi Meiggu - Jeizinen - Visp (Shopping) - Unterbäch (Bahn=750​300​0​08:17:00h8) Unterbäch - Moosalp (Postbus) - Augstbordpass - Gruben - Turtmannhütte1900​1900​1200​30​08:15:00h9) Turtmannhütte - Barrhorn (halb mit Bike, Rest ohne) - Turtmannhütte - Oberems - Brig - Rosswald1500​1570​400 (+700 Wandern)67​10:41:00h10) Rosswald - Saflischpass - Binn - Mittlenberghütte2000​1930​1200​30​08:00:00h11) Mittlenberghütte - Albrunpass - Scatta Minoia - Rif Margaroli- Riale - Passo San Giacomo - Capanna Corno Griess - All'Acqua1800​1878​800​50​11:40:00h12) All'Acqua - Capanna Piansecco - Ospizio San Gottardo - Giübin - Sella Pass - Vermigel Hütte - Andermatt - Attinghausen.2000​1654​800​75​11:08:00h


----------



## Fubbes (2. August 2021)

Bei den Fahrzeiten der letzten beiden Etappen wird es interessant 
Geografisch folgen kann ich da auch nicht mehr. Mittlenberghütte habe ich noch gefunden, Albrunpass nicht mehr. Aber ich kann warten. Für dieses Jahr uninteressant.


----------



## thomaximilian (2. August 2021)

Respektable Summenzeile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (3. August 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Bei den Fahrzeiten der letzten beiden Etappen wird es interessant
> Geografisch folgen kann ich da auch nicht mehr. Mittlenberghütte habe ich noch gefunden, Albrunpass nicht mehr. Aber ich kann warten. Für dieses Jahr uninteressant.


Reisezeit nicht=Fahrzeit...


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Reisezeit: Vom Losfahren bis zur Eingangstür inkl. allem (Pausen, Gipfelnickerchen, Gondel etc)
> Schieben/Tragen: Nur Bergauf - bergab schieben ist zu unterschiedlich
> fehlende Werte: vergessen zu messen
> 
> ...


L





Fubbes schrieb:


> Geografisch folgen kann ich da auch nicht mehr.


Ok, ok, ich verlinke mal die Trackaufzeichnung


----------



## on any sunday (3. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Der Weg aufs Faulhorn und darüber hätte mich auch noch interessiert aber - falsche Richtung und falsche Jahreszeit.



Zum Bachalpsee kommt man aber nur, wenn man das Bikeverbotsschild geflissentlich übersieht, oder steht da keins mehr?   Ist halt einer der meist begangenen Wanderwege.



MTB_Schweiz_06_Eiger_Jungfrau014 by Michael, auf Flickr

Richtung Faulhorn, Schynige Platte



MTB_Schweiz_06_Eiger_Jungfrau020 by Michael, auf Flickr









						MTB Tour "Rund um den Aletsch Gletscher"
					

Mountainbike Rundtour um den Aletschgletscher. 	 	Interlaken, Kandersteeg, Daubensee, Gemmipass, Restipass, Suonen im Rhonetal, Aletsch Glescher, Innertkirchen, Grosse Scheidegg, am Eiger vorbei, Interlaken.




					www.flickr.com
				



.


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2021)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Zum Bachalpsee kommt man aber nur, wenn man das Bikeverbotsschild geflissentlich übersieht, oder steht da keins mehr?



Nö, sowas von offiziell erlaubt. Mehr geht nicht:






						Bachalpsee Bike - Mountainbikeland
					

Das Bergpanorama, welches sich nach dem schweisstreibenden Aufstieg bietet, lässt niemanden kalt. Ob es danach genug warm für ein Bad im Bachalpsee ist, entscheidet jeder selbst. Neben dem Blick auf die Berner Alpen wird der Aufstieg mit attraktiven Singletrails zurück ins Tal belohnt.




					www.schweizmobil.ch


----------



## Fubbes (3. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> L
> Ok, ok, ich verlinke mal die Trackaufzeichnung


Wo isser denn?


----------



## on any sunday (3. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Nö, sowas von offiziell erlaubt. Mehr geht nicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also war früher nicht alles besser.


----------



## McNulty (4. August 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wo isser denn?



hier:









						SCHWEX gesamt
					






					www.alpenvereinaktiv.com


----------



## Fubbes (4. August 2021)

Danke. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Bericht 🙂
Ich kann nicht verschweigen, dass mich insbesondere Brig - Vierwaldstädter See doch sehr interessiert.
Und warum du den Augstbord-Kringel gemacht hast, wirst du ja sicher auch noch verraten.


----------



## McNulty (4. August 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Und warum du den Augstbord-Kringel gemacht hast, wirst du ja sicher auch noch verraten


Klar, das Barrhorn war immer Planfixpunkt. Ursprünglicher Plan war von da über der Argentian - Sierre - Plain de la Morte an den Genfer See /siehe Thread-Titel) aber ich fand dann eine Rundtour irgendwie runder.

Der Kringel liesse sich elegant ausbügeln - dann mit Übernachtung in Gspon (statt Unterbäch), Monte-Leone Hütte und Binn. Achtung: Nur Plan nicht gefahren:









						10 SCHWEX ALTER
					






					www.alpenvereinaktiv.com
				




Wenn jetzt keine Sonderwünsche mehr kommen, kann ich jam,it dem Bericht weitermachen ;-)


----------



## p100473 (4. August 2021)

Mach dein Ding und kümmere dich nicht um die Sonderwünsche anderer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (5. August 2021)

So, wo waren wir stehen geblieben:

4) Kleine Scheidegg - Lauberhorn Trail - Lauterbrunnen - Rotstockhütte - Sefinenfurgge - Kiental (Golderli)
Zur Auswahl zum Tagesstart standen der hochschieben/tragen zur Station Eigergletscher und von da runter zum Wixi und weiter oder den Lauberhorntrail.

Da wir entgegen der ursprünglichen Planung nicht nur zur Rotstockhütte siondern weiter über die Sefinafurrga ins Kiental wollten entschieden wir uns für den Lauberhorntrail.

Lauberhorntrail und dann den Wanderweg unterhalb des Mendelssohnweg rüber nach Wengen.
Von Wengen dann arxxxsteil auf Sträßlein runter nach Lauterbrunnen. Schade das wir hier keine trailigere Abfahrt gefunden haben.
Ab in die Gondel auf die Grötschalp / Mürren und dann auf schönem Höhenweg Richtung Rotstockhütte.

In Lauterbrunnen bekam ich zur erstem Mal Touri-Massen-Beklemmung, weil wohl gerade ein Zug oder mehrere Busse hunderte Schweiz-in-3-Tagen Besucher ausspuckte die alle in die (Riesen)-Gondel wollte.

*Aber als Biker durften wir links an der Monsterschlange vorbei, quasi VIP-Service*
Auch zum ersten mal gesehen: Bikes, Kinderwagen, Rollstühle kamen auf eine Transportplattform, die dann unter der Gondel festgemacht wurde High-Tech.
Dann schöne Überfahrt zur Rotstockhütte - *Mittagessen* . Nachmittagsprogramm Sefinafurrga und Abstieg ins Kiental.

Du auch schon hier:





Nochmal Vollpanorama Blick zurück




DIe ersten ca. 100hm tragen, danach Aussicht




Nach dem Mittagessen hoch zur Sefinafurrga. Sehr entspannter Aufstieg, besonders weil das letzte Stück sehr schön mit einem Treppli versehen war - Links das Radfahren-verboten-Schild




Das Foto unten ist auch ein Zeichen, warum der Rundfahrt so viel Spaß gemacht hat. Wir hatten viel Glück und nette Kontakte mit den Fußgängern. Das Foto hat eine Wanderin gemacht, hat uns auf der Furgga angesprochen und gelobt und uns das Foto zugemailt. Die Wanderin haben wir dann noch zweimal getroffen - auf der Blmlisalphütte und am Oeschinensee.

Es gab auch eine Vielzahl von Weidezäune und Tore - die haben uns mehr als einmal Wanderer aufgehalten damit wir durchrollen konnten.

*Hallo Ösies und Nordddeutsche Rumstresser*: Da bezahle ich doch für den Sure Most gerne 2 Stutz mehr und freue mich mit den Wandern über die Natur als mich in AT rundrum anmaulen zu lassen. 

Foto unser Aufstieg





Abstieg Sefinafurgga: Bikeverbot, zuerst wieder Treppe runter, dann schon recht steiniger Trail.

Die letzten Meter (oder schon wieder die ersten Meter?) im Kiental




Dies und das:
Übernachtung: Berggasthaus Golderli, 100SFR, Halbpension, Dusche im Keller, (also wie immer ;-), kein Bikeraum.






						Berggasthaus und Pension Golderli -  Willkommen
					

Erholung und Entspannung im Kiental, Berner Oberland. Restaurant und Sonnenterrasse, Doppelzimmer und Touristenlager: Runden Sie einen Wandertag bei uns ab.




					www.golderli.ch
				




Und was Anderes: Ich hatte irgendwie im Hinterkopf, das neue Bremsscheiben Bremsbeläge schnell auffressen oder es lag an der Kombination Shimanoscheibe - Magurabremse - nach dreieinhalb Abfahrten bremste schon Metall auf Metall. Schnell getauscht aber damit war das Ersatzteilkontignet für die Forderbremse schon verbraucht - Hmmm, hoffenntlich hält die nächste besser - Anfängerfehler 1 und nur ein Belagpaar für vorne Anfängerfehler 2... Gewichtsersparnis oder nur doof?.
Irgendwie hatte ich die ganze Zeit ein wenig Bremsenärger....


----------



## McNulty (5. August 2021)

5) Golderli - Hohtürli/Blümlisalphütte - Oeschinensee (Berghaus Arva)
Die Fotos werden weniger und weniger. 

WIr fädelten wieder auf unsere Route ein - wahrscheinlich trageintesiver als notwendig.
Der Weg über die Griesalp, die Bundsalps (Unter und Oberer) hätte wahrscheinlich mehr Fahren und deutlich weniger Tragespaß (ca. 600hm) bedeutet, aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist - da ist der Track dem Fahren wir hinterher.





Auch da wieder Trepplis. Sieht von unten echt wild (und in diversen Bildern im Internet fast senkrecht) aus, ist aber recht easy, sehr gut zu gehen, auch nicht zu eng an der Felswand.




Blick auf den Blümlisalpgletscher




Blümlisalphütte




Mittagessen auf der Hütte (schon wieder)  und dann Abfahrt....

Die Abfahrt war für mich ein Tucken zu schwer - bzw. es ist eine Kombination aus Ausgesetztheit, felsigen Hindernissen und dem ein oder anderen Wanderer. Das Ganze ist nicht gefährlich ausgesetzt,
aber man sollte halt nicht zur Talseite absteigen....auf gar keinen Fall.

Dann Jubel, Trubel, Mehrweggrills - Oeschinensee. Als alter Isaridianer kenne ich ja den Flaucher in MUC . Der Oeschinensee ist um 3Uhr nachmittags ähnlich.

Wir nahmen den unteren Weg um die Zeit noch für ein Schwimmerchen im See zu nutzen. Wellness pur.

Um 6h fährt die letzte Bahn, dann sieht es so aus .




Es war leicht wolkig, der Sonnenuntergang mit Sonne ereicht wahrscheilich 10/10 Kitschpunkte.

Abendessen auf der Terrasse Berghaus Arva am "Privatsee". Zimmer war etwas teurer 80SFR p.P. nur Frühstück.






						Schlafen | Arva – Berghaus am Oeschinensee
					

Arva – Berghaus am Oeschinensee: 10 heimelige Zimmer mit Etagentoilette.




					arva-oeschinensee.ch
				




Sehr schöne Übernachtung. Die Portionen beim Abendessen waren etwas klein (zuminstens für uns9

Die Wirtin zuckte etwas, als sie merkte das wir mit dem Fahrrad da sind. Als wir aber sagten, dass wir von oben kommen, nicht von unten war wieder alles gut.
Die Betriebe / Besitzer am See wollen hauptsächlich die eBiker von der Fahrstraße fernhalten.


----------



## McNulty (5. August 2021)

6) Oeschinensee - Kandersteg - Lötschenpasshütte - Hockenhorn (halb) - Lötschenpasshütte
Oeschinensee - Kandersteg: Ein wenig rumgesuche, wg. Wegsperrungen - kleine Traileinlage.
Dann hoch ins Gastnertal bis Selden und dann schöner Aufstieg.

Der Weg führt im Bild irgendwo unter dem rechten Schneefeld dann nach links über den Wasserfall,
danach kommt man auf den Lötschengletscher




Der letzte Aufschwunk ist wieder so ein Ketten gesicherter Zick-Zackweg. 
Nach dem Motto: Wo eine Kette ist, ist ein Weg.

Gegen 14:00h und ein bißchen waren wir dann auf der Hütte.
Ihr ahnt es schon;
Mittagessen auf der Hütte (schon wieder)  und dann Hockenhorn...

Aussicht von der Hüttenterasse (ich vermute stark) Bietschhorn - wichtig: mit "ie"

Nicht mehr so strahlendes Wetter...








Hockenhorn war dann noch eiin kleiner Abstecher. Ab gut 3000m war dann bis zum Gipfelaufbau ein grosses Schneefeld, westseitig auch schon gut aufgeweicht - Nasse Füsse oder Hüttenwellness -> Hüttenwellness. Abfahrt hat Spass gemacht - der felsige Mittelteil allerdings nur für Trial- statt Trailkünstler.


----------



## p100473 (5. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> *Hallo Ösies und Nordddeutsche Rumstresser*: Da bezahle ich doch für den Sure Most gerne 2 Stutz mehr und freue mich mit den Wandern über die Natur als mich in AT rundrum anmaulen zu lassen.


Da hast du aber voll Recht!  Warum Norddeutschland? Wie grenzt du das geographisch ab?
Aber Ö never. Wollen uns in bikeparks stecken und wollen uns nicht mal Forststraßen fahren lassen. Sorry, aber das ist Vera....


McNulty schrieb:


> ch hatte irgendwie im Hinterkopf, das neue Bremsscheiben Bremsbeläge schnell auffressen oder es lag an der Kombination Shimanoscheibe - Magurabremse - nach dreieinhalb Abfahrten bremste schon Metall auf Metall. Schnell getauscht aber damit war das Ersatzteilkontignet für die Forderbremse schon verbraucht - Hmmm, hoffenntlich hält die nächste besser - Anfängerfehler 1 und nur ein Belagpaar für vorne Anfängerfehler 2... Gewichtsersparnis oder nur doof?.


Also neue Bremsscheibe= schnelle Abnutzung habe ich noch nie festgestellt. Aber bestimmte Kombis Bremsscheiben/best. Beläge geben bei mir immer mal wieder komische Geräusche, also passen irgendwie nicht zusammen.
Ich denke, die schnellere Abnutzung liegt i.W. an der Art der Beläge. Klar dass sich organische im dreck, vor allem im Schnee extrem schnell abnutzen. Wenn ich so was fahre, nehme ich lieber semi metallic oder gesinterte. Allerdings ist die XT Beläge Werkstattpackung so schön preisgünstig, nur ca. 5 Eu/Paar. Aber die halten auch hier im Mittelgebirge nur so 1.000 km.


----------



## McNulty (5. August 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Warum Norddeutschland?



Du hast recht - keine Diskriminierung - weil die letzten Stresser - nicht repräsentativ - hörbar aus dem hohen Norden kamen "Mutt datt denn hier mimm Faahrad sein"


----------



## McNulty (5. August 2021)

7) Lötschenpasshütte - Kümmenalp - Oberi Meiggu - Jeizinen - Visp (Shopping) - Unterbäch (Bahn)
Noch weniger Fotos.

Was bisher geschah: Durch leichte Ungenauigkeiten im Bremsbelagverbrauchsforecast kam zur Unterschreitung des Mindestlagerbestandes an Bremsbelägen vorne MT7.
Eine Aufstockung des Lagerbestands musste in die Wege geleitet werden

Auf Schweizer Berghütten hat man zum Teil Handy-Empfang.
Anruf bei Ken's Bike Shop.









						Ken's Bikeshop
					

Betriebsferien Unser Geschäft bleibt von Samstag 24.12.2022 bis Montag 23.01.2023 geschlossen Das gesamte Team bedankt sich recht herzlich für deine Treue im 2022 Wir wünschten allen eine schöne, besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.




					www.kensbikeshop.ch
				




....Bremsbeläge MT7, hast du da? Super...
....Wir sind noch auf der Hütte, schaffen es evt. nicht bis 14h,
..., Okaaaay, Briefkasten - du legst die Bremsbeläge in den Briefkasten und werfe dann einfach das Geld ein
.... Super, machen wir so


Einfach sensationell, Leute - wenn ihr in Visp was für das Bike braucht - Ken's Bike Shop.

Auf der Abfahrt gab es noch die Option auf den Nirven (heißt der so?) BikeBergsteiegtip aus der letzten ride.ch. Haben wir ausgelassen um Ken persönlich kennenzulernen.

Schöne, laaaange Abfahrt nach Jeizinen, hier ein Beweis für die Mehrsprachigkeit der Schweiz





Die gewählte Trailvariante von Jeizinen war oben OK, aber aber der Mitte nir noch Karrenweg. Das hatten wir schon mal besser.

Also: Visp shoppen,  Mittagessen zurück nach Raron und mit der Bahn nach Unterbäch

Dies und Dass:

Übernachtung





						Hotel Alpenhof Unterbäch | music * sports * fun *
					






					myalpenhof.ch
				



Wieder etwas teurer: 1 EZ, 1 DZ, Frühstück, 250 SFR, dafür toller Bikekeller.

Nachtrag Lötschenpasshütte: 75 SFR Halbpension, Dusche 5 SFR und öfters mal was Neues (wer es braucht) 5 SFR Leihgebühr Powerbank zum Phone etc. laden: Dusche Ja, Powerbank nein. Fand ich auch ein wenig zu geschäftstüchtig.

www.loetschenpass.ch


----------



## p100473 (5. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> "Mutt datt denn hier mimm Faahrad sein"


Verstanden! Gibts die jetzt auch in den Alpen? Kamen doch immer nur bis zum Harz.....


----------



## Fubbes (5. August 2021)

@McNulty 
Jetzt gibst du aber Gas. Ich komme kaum hinterher.
Ich überlege mir besser noch ein paar Sonderwünsche


----------



## McNulty (6. August 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Jetzt gibst du aber Gas.


Ja, und dann vergisst man die Hälfte: Lötschpasshütte Abfahrt obererTeil Stierstutz: Scho recht schwierig, tendenziell eher Geh-Gelände. Zum Rumspielen/Probieren ein wenig zu steil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (6. August 2021)

Schon mal beeindruckend bis hier her !!
Vielen Dank und ich freu mich auf den Rest !!


----------



## cschaeff (6. August 2021)

Also die Betonpisten und Asphaltsträßchen feinster Qualität bis ins entlegene Hochgebirge kenne ich ja schon von der Schweiz - aber die Treppenanlage am Seil entlang setzt da ja noch mal einen drauf...

Fehlt nicht mehr viel zur Rolltreppe 

Super schöne Bilder und mutige Strecke abseits des (mir) Bekannten. 
Abenteuerwertung 10/10


----------



## Mr. Svonda (6. August 2021)

Eure bilder lassen mich grad von vergangen touren träumen, alle achtung was ihr hier da so tag für tag geleistet habt 



McNulty schrieb:


> Aussicht von der Hüttenterasse (ich vermute stark) Bietschhorn - wichtig: mit "ie"


Ja genau, das (zweit-) schönste horn der schweiz 



McNulty schrieb:


> Auf der Abfahrt gab es noch die Option auf den Nirven (heißt der so?) BikeBergsteiegtip aus der letzten ride.ch. Haben wir ausgelassen um Ken persönlich kennenzulernen.


Der Niwen oder Einigs Alichji wie er auch genannt wird, wäre von der Faldumalp aus nochmals ein rechtes stück arbeit gewesen mit etlichen schiebepassagen auch abwärts ... dafür mit grandiosem blick übers Leetschntall:







McNulty schrieb:


> Schöne, laaaange Abfahrt nach Jeizinen, hier ein Beweis für die Mehrsprachigkeit der Schweiz


So muss das sein, in walliserditsch ganz gross zuoberst


----------



## p100473 (6. August 2021)

Und über diesen Lötschenpass bzw. den Gletscher kommt man einigermaßen? Ist das nur noch ein "Sulzfeld" oder gibt es da schon noch Spalten?


McNulty schrieb:


> Der Weg führt im Bild irgendwo unter dem rechten Schneefeld dann nach links über den Wasserfall,
> danach kommt man auf den Lötschengletscher


Kann man sich gar nicht so recht vorstellen, wie man in dem Fels an dem Schneefeld vorbei zur Pass Scharte kommt....


----------



## McNulty (7. August 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Und über diesen Lötschenpass bzw. den Gletscher kommt man einigermaßen?


Der Weg ist markiert, es sind doch einige Wanderer unterwegs. Die nächsten Tage kommen noch Bilder von echten Gletschern


p100473 schrieb:


> Kann man sich gar nicht so recht vorstellen,


Ich schau mal, ob das noch besser bebildert werden kann.


----------



## McNulty (7. August 2021)

Mal ein falscher Post. Ich konnte heute ein alpines Projekt abschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (7. August 2021)

Hier noch ein paar Nachzüglerfotos bevor es mit dem Bericht weiter (und hoffentlich bald zuende) geht.

Tag 1 Brüsti: Noch ein Bild aus der Kategorie "Mobile Tradition" - aber es gibt nix zu meckern - wenn schon gondeln dann nur in einem Orginal





Langschnee:




Gorilla im Nebel




Tag 2: Der Trübsee ist ja gar nicht so trüb




Actionfoto von dem Planplattentrail




Etwas gebremste Action bei der Auffahrt




Tag 4: Trepp-Ab-Action: Fast schwieriger als hoch




Tag 6: Bessere Erklärung Lötschen
So geht es am Wasserfall vorbei




und danach über das Schneefeld / Gletscher




Der letzte Felsriegel, ich schaue es mir gerade an




Danach war dann flach




Hockenhorn, Schneelage


----------



## McNulty (8. August 2021)

8) Unterbäch - Moosalp (Postbus) - Augstbordpass - Gruben - Turtmannhütte
9) Turtmannhütte - Barrhorn (halb mit Bike, Rest ohne) - Turtmannhütte - Oberems - Brig - Rosswald

Ich habe schon überlegt, ob der Kringel über das Barrhorn Sinn aufgrund der Schneelage Sinn macht.
Das Hockenhorn war ja eher kein gutes Signal.

Der nette kontakt mit dem Tourismusbüro Turtmann gab den Ausschlag
_"Ich habe soeben mit der Turtmannhütte telefoniert. Es hat immer noch Schneefelder auf dem Weg zum Barrhorn und morgens früh besteht die Möglichkeit, dass dieser noch gefroren ist.

Es gehen aber jeden Tag Gruppen auf das Barrhorn, einige mit Steigeisen und andere ohne."_

Also los....

Top Bike-Infrastruktur - Postbus Reservierung für das Wallis:



			https://www.resabike.ch/?lang=de
		


Erster Bus von Bürchen 8:28. Überfahrt von Unterbäch ca. 12min und mit dem Postbus auf die Moosalp.
Hinweis für die Wanderer: Moosalp - Turtmannhütte geht auch (komplett) gut zu Fuß in einem Tag

Verträumte Nebellandschaft:




Sehr schöner Höhenweg, zunächst zweispurig, danach einspurig




Aussicht hielt sich in Grenzen




Beim Aufstieg zum Pass waren wir dann schon über den richtig dicken Wolken.
Augstbordpass kenne ich jetzt in beiden Richtungen - beides Mal richtig gut - beide Richtungen bis auf ein paar Meter gut unf spaßig fahrbar - aber erst mal der Aufstieg.





Der Pass ist die tiefste Stelle im Bild. Auf dem Weg dahin - Schafherde mit Schäferin.





Wie gesagt, Abfahrt richtig gut - ganz so glattgebügelt wie es aussieht ist es aber doch nicht




Dann der erste Blick auf den Turtmanngletscher




Hütte (der kleine schwarze Punkt Mitte-links auf der Nase) und Gletscher




Hütte




*Barrhorn Gipfeltag*
Am nächsten Morgen: Wetter: Check




Der Aufstieg: Zuerst kleine Querung und dann eine steile sandige Rinne und dann kurz Fels-Drahtseil-Challege.
Immer parallel der Abfahrts-Index: 0/5 Punkten













Danach geht es dann entspannter über die Gletschermoräne hoch
Abfahrts-Index: 5/5 Punkten




Man genießt das Gletscherpanorama




Danach kommt wieder ein felsiger Bereich
Abfahrts-Index: 1/5 Punkten - ein wenig trialen kann (ich nicht) und evt. die ein oder andere Stelle mehrmals angeht (ich auch nicht) und wirklich gut fährt geht wahrscheinlich etwas mehr.

Danach kamen denn die ersten Wanderer entgegen und berichteten von vereisten Schneefeldern.
Kurze Beratung: Kurz vor der Verzweigung Direkaufstieg Barrhorn / Schöllijoch haben wir unser Übergepäck zurückgelassen.
Wir sind dann erst mal weiter richtigung Scöllijoch und sind dann unterhalb Inneren Barrhorn rübergequerrt,
Am Ende der Querung kam dann das Schneefeld. Wäre mit steigeisenfesten Schuhen einfacher gewesen,
Wir haben ein wenig rumprobiert und haben uns dann für eine Umgegung entschieden (hauptsächlich wg. mir, weil ich ein Schneefeld-Schisser bin).
Dann sacksteil zum Üsseren Barrhorn.

Erstmal die Querung




Schneefeld (lnoch ziemlich gefroren)




Steil - 3500 - Luuuuft




War doch ganz easy


----------



## McNulty (8. August 2021)

Abstieg: Erstmal die Bilder dann die Erklärung

Gegenüber noch man das End-Gegner-Schneefeld. 









Im Abstieg kam noch mal ein grösseres Schneefeld, was aber inzwischen weich war.

Der Abstieg bis zum Abzweig ist eher sandig / fein geröllig.
Ideal wäre wahrscheinlich ein Fatbike - richtig gute Reifen - idealer Reifendruck - feinfühlig an der Bremse - da geht doch einiges oder da würde einiges gehen - Voraussetzung: man fühlt sich in recht steilen Hängen nicht zu unwohl.
Aber: die restlichen 600hm Biketransport zum Gipfel wären echt hart geworden. Bei einer Wiederholung würde ich zwei Übernachtungen auf der Hütte einplanen.

Tourenbeschreibung ride.ch.
In einem älteren Bericht steht: Bis aus zwei Stellen komplett fahrbar - das dürfte für dann doch für gut geübte Normalobiker ziemlicher Quatsch sein - ausser man definiert die Stellen als einmal 1km und einmal 2km lang.

Im neueren Bericht steht 80% fahrbar - das kommt schon eher hin - evt. etwas weniger Vorasusetzung siehe oben.

Wir haben gegen 13:00h die Hütte Richtung Turtmann wieder verlassen, wir wollten noch nach Brig und die Gondel Richtung Rosswald erwischen.

Abfahrt bis Oberems Straße - kurze Trrailabürzungen - Rhonetal - Brig - Auffahrt zur Gondel - Gondel 18:15 - das ging gerade noch relativ stressfrei - mit Trailabfahrt bis Oberems wären wir ganz schön in Wallung gekommen bzw. evt. auch zu spät.


----------



## culoduro (8. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Am nächsten Morgen: Wetter: Check


Ist auf dem Bild das Barrhorn zu sehen? Der kleinere Gipfel links vom zentralen Gletscher?

Danke für die tollen Bilder und ausführliche Beschreibung!!
Das Barrhorn steht seit ein paar Jahren auch immer wieder Mal auf der Liste...


----------



## McNulty (8. August 2021)

Nein, das Barrhorn ist genau hinter dem Fotograpfen. Das ist Bishorn und Weisshorn - Blick Richtung Süden


----------



## McNulty (8. August 2021)

Rosswald - Saflischpass - Mittlenbärghütte
Rosswald ist so ein kleines Skigebiet mit vielen Wochenendhäusern.

Es geht erst mal recht steil neben an Skipisten senkrecht zu den Höhenlinien zur Salfischmatte.
Ab da dann schon flacher zum Salfischpass. 

Fotos gab es eher weniger - alles schön aber nach dem Vortag eher unaufregend.
Über Furggaschäler eine super-schöne Trailabfahrt über dei Saflischmatta (ich weiss auch nicht warum das genauso heißt, wie das Ding am Anfang) bis unterhalb von Binn. 

Dann Auffahrt durchs Binntal bis auf knapp 2000 und dann noch ein kleiner Aufstieg zur Mittlenbärghütte (dabei hat uns der erste Regn erwischt)
Wieso Mittlenbärghütte: Binnhütte war ausgebucht - und das Office hat die Wartelistenfunktion nicht im Griff.

Lt. Carolin der Hüttenbewarterin waren wir die ersten Radler* - ever -* auf der Hütte. Aber wer weiss ob es stimmt - kennt ein Mitleser jemand, der schon mal da war?





... und wir waren die einzigen Gäste - Abendessen mit Carolin zu viert - auch mal nett.

Wir hatten das ganze neu ausgebaute Lager für uns. Im Rahmen der Renovierung wurde der Outdoor-Wellnessbereich - na ja - Outdoor gelassen. Abschwämmen mit Gletscherwasser war angesagt.





Zum Frühstück: Selbst gebacktenens Brot (hört sich aber besser an, als es ist).


----------



## McNulty (8. August 2021)

11) Mittlenberghütte - Albrunpass - Scatta Minoia - Rif Margaroli- Riale - Passo San Giacomo - Capanna Corno Griess - All'Acqua

0) Der große Regen - erstmal wenig Fotos - viel Text

1) Eigentlich wollten wir zu Capanna Pianasecco - war zum Glück ausgebucht.
Zumindestens bei schlechtem Wetter hätte die Plannung nicht funktioniert.
Wir haben bis zum Rifugio Margaroli für 800hm 5h gebraucht. Capanna Corno Gries waren wir um 19:30h.
All'Acqua war dann noch gut zu erreichen.
Wir hätten natürlich auch nach dem Passo San Giacomo die direkte Abfahrt nach All'Acqua nehmen können - aber das hatten wir im Vorfeld nicht auf Fahrbarkeit/Zeitbedarf geprüft, deshalb sind wir den Umweg über Capanna Gries gefahren. 
After-Tour Check: Direktabfahrt ist relativ Standard.... aber egal - der Höhentrail war auch noch schön.

2) Buchung Binnhütte: Wir waren ca. 3 wochen auf der Warteliste. Man denkt ja - alles elektrisch im Griff - Pustekuchen - als wir kurz auf ein Heissgetränk eingekehrt sind, kamen wir mit dem Hüttenpersonal ins Gespräch. Die meinten - Oh schade - es haben viele viele abgesagt - es wäre sicher was frei gewesen - aber leider haben wir das mit der Warteliste nicht im Griff.

Für uns egal: Mittlenbärghütte war eine Attraktion - aber again what learned - und siehe 1) Binnhütte spart sicher ca. 1h oder sogar 1,5h.

3) Es hat geregnet. Die Wege waren Bäche - beim Hochlaufen wurde der Schuh überspült und beim runterlaufen auch. Das war mehr Rafting / Wasserwandern. Auch schön: Wenn man beim Tragen das Radl fetshält  läuft das Wasser oben in den Ärmel rein und sammelt sich am Ellenbogen. Wenn man dan den Arm runter nimmt.....
Ob man bein Albrunpass runter oder  Scatta Minoiabei gutem Wetter viel fahren kann, kann ich nicht sagen. Witzerweise war es nicht besonders rutschig - aber man hat schlicht Hindernisse / Löcher schlecht gesegen weil alles überspült.

4) Lustig: Die GTA Wanderer Richtung Alpe Develo in ihre  Ponchos::
Da tauchen dann große wandernde Zelte / Pilze aus dem Regen auf. Wenn sie grün sind - sieht man sie etwas später. Die orangen oder roten sieht man von weitem.
Auch beliebt; Die Kombination Poncho und Regenschirm.
Ich war schon ein wenig neidisch - aber nasse Füsse hatten sie sicher auch


----------



## McNulty (8. August 2021)

Tag 12: 12) All'Acqua - Capanna Piansecco - Ospizio San Gottardo - Giübin - Sella Pass - Vermigel Hütte - Andermatt - Attinghausen.

*The last Chapter*
Die Via Bedretto ist echt ein Traum
Erst kurz ca, 50min zur Capanna Piansecco hochgetracgen, dann man wieder ein Höhenweg.
Die permanente Aussicht auf die Christalina-Gruppe gegenüber ist auch grandios (aber leider ohne Foto)





Nach dem Einschnitt nach ca. 5 km wird es zweispurig.





Und dann radelt man eine ganze Weile dahin.





Dann kommen immer mehr Wanderer entgegen - ein sicheres Zeichen - wir nähren uns der Passstraße
Es wird dann noch mal trailig und man wird kurz unter der Passhöhe ausgespuckt








Diemal mal nicht Tremalzo-Passstraße sondern der große Bruder




Wir wollten dann einen schönen Gipfel/Übergang mitnehmen: Giübin und Sella-Pass (schon ausgescouted von @Ventoux. ) Gesamtkritik war eher durchwachsen - aber es ist halt auch ein logischer Übergang nach Andermatt.

Wir sind links um den Lago della Sella rum. Bis auf 2200m kann man gut fahren. Dann begint ein Karrenweg, den man bis 2500 gut schieben kann. Danach je Geschmack tragen oder schieben





Da hatte ich kurz die Hoffnung, dass der Übergang schon nach der Baracke ist - aber der Höhenmesser sagte "Nein"
Der Giübin ist der Gipfel über dem Schneefeld rechts oben.





Bis dahin war es ein Wellness-Aufstieg (unten nochmal der Lago Sella)




Schöner Aussichtsberg - Spenden für ein g'scheits Gipfelkreuz werden noch entgegengenommen




Blick runter zur Richtung Vermigelhütte




Der Abstieg / Abfahrt ist noch mal harte
Arbeit, Blick zurück. Ab dem Grasteil kann man fahren - mal besser / mal schlechter - schmaler Pfad mit diversen Hindernissen.





Der Rest ist schnell erzählt.
Rausrollen - Andermatt - Göschenen - Wassen - Altdorf - meistens Radweg, manchmal kurz Nebenstraße

Wir sind ja auch mit dem Auto angereist - aber erst wenn man mal durch die Schlucht runterfährt, sieht man erst was die Straße bzw. der Gotthardtzubringer dem Tal angetan hat.

Fazit: Tja - was soll man sagen... ich glaube die Bilder sprechen für sich. War ne ganz schön knackige Geschichte - trotz der vielen Mittagessen auf Hütten.

Eine schöne Mischung aus Super-Turi - Schweiz-im-drei-Tagen und Bikeabenteuer.

Wir wurden als Radler überall nett aufgenommen - Letztes Erlebnis: Binnhütte -schon patschnass reingekommen - heisse Schokki bestellt - erstmal ein Glas Tee uafs Haus zum Aufwärmen,,,,

Der Preislevel war aus meiner Sicht verschmerzbar - aber insgesamt glaube ich, dass darüber zuviel gejammert wird. Gestern Karwendelhaus: Apfelsaftschorle 0,5: 5 EUR.

Meine Planungen geben noch locker zwei Durchquerungen her.

Aber jetzt warte ich erstmal gespannt was der Kollege @p100473 von der Ecrin-Umrundung zu berichten hat. Zu oft Mittagessen auf Hütten führt zur Verweichlichung....


----------



## IBEX73 (8. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> 11) Mittlenberghütte - Albrunpass - Scatta Minoia - Rif Margaroli- Riale - Passo San Giacomo - Capanna Corno Griess - All'Acqua
> 
> 0) Der große Regen - erstmal wenig Fotos - viel Text
> 
> ...



Sehr geiler Bericht,H.W......,der Regen entschuldigt dann auch die etwas "unspektakuläre" Route an dem Tag.....Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## McNulty (8. August 2021)

Ja, da lag noch die ein oder andere Attraktion am Wegesrand 🙃. Aber da hat es beim Laufen immer noch das Wasser durch die Schnürsenkellöcher gedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (8. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Meine Planungen geben noch locker zwei Durchquerungen her.
> 
> Aber jetzt warte ich erstmal gespannt was der Kollege @p100473 von der Ecrin-Umrundung zu berichten hat. Zu oft Mittagessen auf Hütten führt zur Verweichlichung....


Ich werde mit michel  bei der barre ECRINS deine CH Tour diskutieren - er ist ja der CH Spezialist (abgesehen von CH Bikern natürlich) . 
Die Sache mit der Ecrins Umrundung ist halt, dass dudie ersten Tage +/- kennst. Auf der dir dann unbekannten Westseite kann man sicher noch was Alternatives machen...

Wir fragen uns jetzt nur, ob die Einstufung unseres Tourengebietes als Hochrisikogebiet für unsere Tourenplanung/Ausführung gravierende Konsequenzen haben könnte. Wobei wir drei vollständigen Impfschutz haben. Trotzdem möchte ich nicht mit 10 Leuten auf einer Hütte im Massenlager übernachten. Aber das kann man ja evtl. vermeiden. Das mit dem Massenlager hatten wir vor der Scatta Minoia auf der Margaroli Hütte, die bis auf das letzte Bett ausgebucht war (vor Corona) . Das hatte ich mir gesagt, das muss ich nicht nochmals haben.... sanitäre Bedingungen- katastrophal....


----------



## Ventoux. (9. August 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Ist das nur noch ein "Sulzfeld" oder gibt es da schon noch Spalten






So hat das damals ausgesehen...


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2021)

@McNulty 
Danke fürs beschreiben. Ist mir dann doch ab und zu zuviel Bike & Hike. Aber das lässt sich ja mit eigenen Ideen lösen.


----------



## RedOrbiter (9. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Der Giü*b*in ist der Gipfel über dem Schneefeld rechts oben.
> 
> Bis dahin war es ein Wellness-Aufstieg (unten nochmal der Lago Sella)
> 
> ...


Vom Giübin Gipfel siehst du die Maighelshütte eher nicht.
Ich denke du meinst die Vermigelhütte.


Interessante Tour >> Für Bikewanderer 

RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Ventoux. (9. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ecrin-Umrundung


Apropos, kennst Du diesen Blog?


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. August 2021)

Immer wieder klasse, was hier im Forum für Erlebnisse geteilt werden🙌🙌🙌
Hammer Tour😍


----------



## McNulty (9. August 2021)

RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Maighelshütte


Ja klar, in der Etappe stand es noch korrekt... meiomei. Habs verbessert.



RedOrbiter schrieb:


> Für Bikewanderer


Ich fand den Fahranteil jetzt schon ganz OK. Und weniger Wandern = weniger spannende Übergänge.
Rückwärts:
Statt Sellapass könnte man gleich vom Gottardt runter...aber da verpasst man was.
San Giacomo: war schon die fahrbarste Variante
Albrun / Scatta M. kann man nur weit aussenrum oder Strasse.
Saflisch....
Augstbordpass - definitiv besser als von Oberems hochzugurken
Lötschenpass: Ok, geht über Gemmi einfacher
Hochtürli/Sefinenfurrga: da verpasst man bei den nördlichen Umfahrungsvarianten doch einiges.
Davor ist eh alles eBike ready
Surennen: aus der Richtung das einzig Wahre. Aus Richtung Andermatt könnte man evt vielleicht auch den Sustenpass,...zumindestens strassennah


----------



## McNulty (9. August 2021)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> kennst Du diesen Blog


Ja, aber den Input hat schon @p100473 verarbeitet/verbessert.


----------



## baraber (9. August 2021)

@McNulty
Auf dem bild vom Surenenpass sieht es so aus, dass ihr den unteren Weg genommen habt. Das war wohl die bessere Entscheidung !!
Die Schneefelder rechts am Hang fand ich mit Bike eher nicht so prickelnd !
- will heissen steil und man wäre bei einem Fehltritt lange unterwegs. 🤕
Seid ihr auch den Grat hoch und dann über das untere Schneefeld ?
Einen Weg habe ich da nicht gesehen und mein Track ging oben rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (9. August 2021)

McNulty schrieb:


> Ja, aber den Input hat schon @p100473 verarbeitet/verbessert


That´s it. Der Blog von Mat und Danny - super Tour und super homepage- war ja praktisch der Ausgangspunkt für unsere demnächst beginnende Tour, die sich halt durch die Diskussion mit euch allen  und kompetenten Bikern aus meinem Umfeld zu dem entwickelt hat, was wir jetzt angehen wollen und hoffentlich einigermaßen realisieren können.





						Westalpencross Südfrankreich 2020: Galibier/Briancon/Grand Glaiza/Vallanta/Parpaillon/Embrun/Bourg Oisans
					

Hallo Westalpenspezialisten (Mc Nulty, Ventoux et al.),  wir haben nächstes Jahr von der groben Planung folgende Route in Südfrankreich vor:    Tag 1 : Villar Arène/Kringel  über Lac Pontet -Crete du Puy Golefre, 2.100 m wegen Blick auf die Gletscher der "La Meije"/Villar Arene   (ca 30 km und...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## McNulty (9. August 2021)

baraber schrieb:


> Auf dem bild vom Surenenpass sieht es so aus, dass ihr den unteren Weg genommen habt



Ja, wir sind mittig unten über das Schneefeld und haben uns dann eher nach links orientiert. Das ist auch der Wandertrack/weg. Aber als wir da waren turnten rechts oben auch Leute rum.

Sieht man gut in der Aufzeichnung


----------



## pat (9. August 2021)

Hi @McNulty Erstmal danke für deinen unterhaltsamen Bericht.  Nicht "mein" Teil des Forums und nur aus Zufall drauf gestoßen. Aber dann mit Interesse drangeblieben und deine Updates weitergelesen. 

Natürlich war mir als Schweizer das eine oder andere auf deiner Unternehmung ein Begriff. Bin mit Bike, Wanderschuh, Kletterseil, Ski oder Gleitschirm in den letzten Jahrzehnten auch ein wenig herumgekommen. Mit solchen mehrtägigen Bike-Hütten-Wanderungen hingegen habe ich keine Erfahrung. Respekt für die Leistung!  Ich bin wohl eher der Trail-Rosinenpicker. 

Vom Surenen favorisiere ich die Abfahrt auf der Urner Seite, länger und interessanter, aber anspruchsvoller. Dann aber auf dem "oberen" Weg, Lang Schnee, über den Geissrüggen bis Brüsti. Dort entweder via Chulmli, Regliberg runter,  oder ins Waldnachttal und via Bocki bis Hofstettli runter. Aber der Schnee sollte oben weg sein, sonst ist bis Angistock mässig spassig...

Aber bei nachfolgender Erzählung musste ich schmunzeln und zustimmend nicken:



McNulty schrieb:


> Auf Schweizer Berghütten hat man zum Teil Handy-Empfang.
> Anruf bei Ken's Bike Shop.
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu meinerseits folgende Episode: Sternzeit 19.7.2021, 16.00, Giw 1962 ob Visperterminen, das Raumschiff Enterprise will gerade Richtung Gibidumpass 2200 weiter, da stellt der leitende Bordingenieur Scotty eine Anomalie im Warp-Antrieb fest... ein ungewohnt flexibles Fahrgefühl beim Ziehen an der Steuereinheit, verbunden mit knackender Geräuschkulisse bei Krafteinleitung.  Die durchgeführte optische Diagnose ergibt einen Riss am Vorbau, eine von zwei Lenkerklemmungen ist glatt durch, einfach so.  Na super! Erstmal herzhaft fluchen, weil das bedeutet gute 1400Hm vorsichtig auf Asphalt runterrollen bis Visp, welche Verschwendung, das war anders geplant.
Und nun, Montag Abend, Wetter gut, Wandern wollte ich die nächsten Tage hier eigentlich nicht, was nun?! Gesucht: Vorbau für 35er Oversizelenker, nicht länger als 50mm, diesmal in haltbar... erfahrungsgemäß nicht das, was der allgemein ausgerichtete Fachhandel vor Ort an Lager hat. So war's dann auch. 
Aber... Ken der gute Mann hat Erbarmen mit der gestrandeten Enterprise, schraubt den schicken Raceface Atlas Stem von seinem persönlichen Yeti (!), gibt mir sogar noch Prozente darauf, da ein paar wenige Tage gefahren (nicht erkennbar), hier, kannst den haben, ich bestell mir dann wieder einen...
Vielen Dank, guter Mann, hast mich gerettet!


----------



## McNulty (9. August 2021)

pat schrieb:


> schraubt den schicken Raceface Atlas Stem von seinem persönlichen Yeti (!)


Dann Gründen wir jetzt den Club "Fans of Ken" 💪


----------



## Fubbes (11. Januar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Der Kringel liesse sich elegant ausbügeln - dann mit Übernachtung in Gspon (statt Unterbäch), Monte-Leone Hütte und Binn. Achtung: Nur Plan nicht gefahren:


Kennst du den Weg von Gspon über Sädolti zum Gibidumpass? Kann man das fahren?


----------



## McNulty (12. Januar 2022)

Nein, kenne ich nicht persönlich. Aber das ist der Standardübergang Richtung Simplon. Da waren schon einige aus dem Forum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (12. Januar 2022)

Danke. Habe ich mir gedacht. Woher du aber weißt, wie es dann weiter geht? 🤔
Stelle mir das gerade so vor: Sierre, Meidpass, Augstboardpas, Gspon, Gibidum, Nanzlücke, Simplon, Rosswald, Saflisch, Binntal, Albrun ... der Rest ist noch offen. Lago Maggiore, Rheintal, alles ist möglich.
Vielleicht wird's auch was ganz anderes. 
(Fakt ist wohl, dass ich wieder nicht in die Provence komme, weil meine dortige Strecke für meinen Begleiter zeitlich zu lange ist.)


----------



## McNulty (12. Januar 2022)

Wenn du Airolo Richtung Andermatt anpeilst kommst du einfach zurück bzw. Bist flexibel wie weit du per Bike willst/kannst.


----------



## Fubbes (12. Januar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Wenn du Airolo Richtung Andermatt anpeilst kommst du einfach zurück bzw. Bist flexibel wie weit du per Bike willst/kannst.


Yupp. Ich kenne deine Strecke. Ist eine mögliche Variante. Wäre dann vielleicht Ziel Vierwaldstätter See ...
Wobei ich nicht scharf bin auf die Scatta Minola.
Nach dem Albrunn ist die "natürlichere" Linie nach Süden raus.


----------



## McNulty (12. Januar 2022)

Du kennst ja Stuntzis Bericht. Über "natürliche Linie" lässt sich diskutieren. Ich würde nicht nach Süden "raus" fahren - eher Direttissima. Kommt halt auch ein wenig drauf an, wo man übernachtet und wieviel an einem Tag geht. Tendeziell liegt Albrun + Scatta Minola schon über deiner "Tragepräferenz" aber mit Meidpass und Augstbordpass bist du gut im Training


----------



## p100473 (12. Januar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Albrun + Scatta Minola schon über deiner "Tragepräferenz"


Binntal/Albrunpass: ca. 1 h Schieben bergauf?
Albrun/Scatta Minoia: mehr als 1 h Schieben bergab und bergauf?
Scatta/ Rif Margaroli: ca. 30 min Schieben bergab?
Rest ins V Formazza müsste fahrbar sein. 

Wir sind 2018 in gegengesetzter Richtung. Reine Schätzwerte aus der Erinnerung. Hat sich damals schon ziemlich gezogen. Aber ich würde die Scatta jederzeit nochmals machen - einfach ein geiler Übergang, den praktisch kein Biker groß macht. That´s it! das suchen wir doch, Jungs! 
ALLES Weitere in unserem Tourenbericht (CH Cross oder Tessin o.ä.) u.a. die Story mit der Lehrerin (D), die michel erklärt hat, wie lange seine Bananenschale bis zur Verrottung überdauert.... Uns das erklären wollen....? Ich bin einfach abgefahren... war geil, sie oben runter dappen zu sehen. Körnerpicker!


----------



## p100473 (12. Januar 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> (Fakt ist wohl, dass ich wieder nicht in die Provence


Warum? Fährt man nicht mind. 2 Touren im Jahr? 
Nach einer Tour beginnt doch erst die "Wohlfühlzone"....
Wenn es mit der Provence mal soweit sein sollte, weisst du ja, wen du befragst... oder was du nachlesen solltest...?


----------



## p100473 (12. Januar 2022)

In sehr guter Erinnerung habe ich übrigens auch noch: Übernachtung in *Zwischbergen* (geile Hütte, kein Mensch, super Essen) / *Passo Andolla*/ Rif Andolla/ Lago Cavalli/ ÜN Villadossola.
Pso Andolla ist zwar nur 2.450 m, aber schwierig... macht nicht jeder mit dem Bike!


----------



## Fubbes (12. Januar 2022)

p100473 schrieb:


> Wenn es mit der Provence mal soweit sein sollte, weisst du ja, wen du befragst... oder was du nachlesen solltest...?


Wie meinen? Die Strecke habe ich schon direkt nach der letzten Provencereise fertig gesteckt. Können wir aber gerne in einem anderen Thread besprechen, wenn es doch noch relevant wird (falls ich das auf 7 Tage gepresst bekomme).

Danke auch für die Werbung zur Minoia. Als Weiterweg nach Airolo ist das ja dann praktisch alternativlos.


----------



## p100473 (12. Januar 2022)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Danke auch für die Werbung zur Minoia. Als Weiterweg nach Airolo ist das ja dann praktisch alternativlos.


Für mich tatsächlich "alternativlos". Aber ich möchte keine "Schläge", wenn du das nicht so empfindest....
Total geil und abgefahren war natürlich auch der Aletschgletscherweg: *Fiesch/Kühboden/Märjela/Bettmeralp/Mörel.* 
Waren sogar nur 2.000 hm! Märjela/Bettmeralp nur nach 16 Uhr, wenn die letzte Gondel abgefahren ist. Wenn ich schon in der Gegend bin, würde ich diese Tour auf alle Fälle mitnehmen..... Track kann ich dir per PN zukommen lassen, wenn du willst.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Januar 2022)

@p100473 
Zur Provence-Route siehe hier:





						Solix - Frühlingsurlaub in der Provence
					

Die Provence ist immer eine Reise wert. Nur jetzt im Moment vielleicht gerade nicht, aber der Frühsommer kommt bestimmt :).




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (31. Mai 2022)

Hallo, um die Geschichte hier rund zu machen.,,,
Die Planung für die Ergänzung lag auf der Festplatte immer unter "Prolog" - ist aber ein Epilog geworden.

Die Idee war ursprünglich (irgendwann 2020) vom Ammersee gleich an den Vierwaldstädtersee zu biken und dann einzusteigen. Naja, daraus wurde dann nichts. Stattdessen:
Ammerseesee - Vierwaldstädtersee - Andermatt - und zurück.

Wenn man eh nicht vor hat, richtig bergzubiken, kann man gleich ein Radl nehmen was noch besser rollt. Also Vollbart angelegt und das gävelige Rennrad oder des Renner mit den dickeren Reifefen klargemacht.

Und direkt in die *Identätskrise*. Zu kurz zum Rennradeln, zu viel Asphalt zum Gräveln, Reifen haben keine Noppen, sind aber zum "dackelschneiden" zu breit aber viel zu hart um irgendwas wegzufedern, Bikepacking ja - aber auf keinen Fall "light" - aber zur Abwechslung mit Zelt - Vollbart hat auch nicht funktioniert.

Hier die Tour:

Ammersee - Lech - Forgensee
Forgensee - Bregenz am Bodensee
Bregenz - Walensee
Walensee  - Vierwaldstädtersee
Vierwaldstädtersee - Andermatt - Oberalpass - Trun
Trun - Bregenz
Brenzenz - Memmingen - Illerradweg - Ulm
Ulm - (Donairadweg) - Augsburg - (Lechradweg) - (Amperradweg) - Ammersee

8 Tage, ca. 1000 km, 10.000 hm - und vieeele Seen und Flüsse

*Titel: Flüsse und Seen 10.000*






Wen Details interessieren:








						Flüsse und Seen 1000
					






					www.alpenvereinaktiv.com
				




Die Tage folgen noch ein paar *Stimmungsbilder* und die Antwort auf die Fragen:
Gibt es ein Rad nebem dem MTB?
Braucht man zwei Fahrradschlösser?
und vor allem: Schadet es dem Biorythmus wenn es auf der Tour zu viele Verpflegungssattionen gibt?

Und so ging es los:


----------



## McNulty (5. Juni 2022)

So, ein kurzer Bericht - keine Bergabenteuer - ein paar Anekdoten und was sonst noch so halbwegs interessant ist.

Vom Ammersee zum Forggensee - quer rüber zum Lech und dann den Lechradweg. Ein wenig hügelig, gerade richtig zum Einrollen (93 km)Erste Gewitterpause in Lechbruck, dann Camping Brunnen - Campingplatz direkt am See - schöne Zeltwiese, kleiner Shop und ..... Weltuntergang - ich war im Campingstüberl






Schöner Campingplatz:





						Willkommen - Camping Brunnen - Ihr 365 Tage Campingplatz im Allgäu
					

Urlaub bei Camping Brunnen ✅ . Wir freuen uns, Sie auf unserem Campingplatz in Brunnen bei Schwangau und Füssen im Allgäu begrüßen zu dürfen.




					www.camping-brunnen.de
				




Kurz vorher: Seeimpression





Jetzt die Sache mit dem Fahrradschloss:
Als Wegfahrsperre ein Spiralschloss mitgenommen - aber Schlüssel daheim gelassen. .

Am nächsten Tag im V-Markt Zusatzschloss erworben: Plus 800 gr. SOviel zum Lightbikepacking

Weil wir immer mal wieder das Thema mit den Höhenmetern haben, hier ein paar Werte
Strecke 93km, Suunto Ambit Peak 810hm, nach dem Upload Alpenvereinaktiv wahrscheinlich korrigiert: 530hm.


----------



## McNulty (5. Juni 2022)

Zweiter Tag:
Durchs Allgäu nach Bregenz 
132 km, Suunto 1440 hm, Alpenvereinaktiv 1050 hm. 

Ich hatte die Strecke aus der Tour (als rennradvorschlag) - Teilweise waren da gut breite Straßen dabei, vom Verkehr ging es. 
Der zweite Teil ab Immenstadt war schon idyllischer.

Ziel: Seecamping Bregenz





						Seecamping Bregenz – Größter Campingplatz in Bregenz – Familie Geisselmann
					






					www.seecamping.at
				




Auch hier: Nettes Team, schöne Zeltwiese unter Bäumen

Auch hier Seeimpressionen:





Strandparty war leider etwas eingeschränkt





Hier mal ein Bild bevor das ganze Zeug wieder verräumt ist


----------



## McNulty (5. Juni 2022)

Dritter Tag: 
Bregenz - Appenzeller Land - Walensee

127 km 2080 hm (Suunto) 2030 hm (alpenvereinaktiv) - hier sind sie sicht mal einig. Voran das wohl liegt? Bessere Karten in der Schweiz? 

Ich bin einfach Etappe 1 und 2 der Alpenpanoramaroute hinterher gefahren






						Alpenpanorama-Route - Veloland
					

Die Alpenpanorama-Route traversiert pass- und schluchtenreich das nördliche Alpenvorland mit seinen traditionsreichen Kulturen, Siedlungen und Alpwirtschaften. Die konditionell anspruchsvolle Fahrt wird mit grandiosen Ausblicken belohnt.




					www.schweizmobil.ch
				




Ziel: Caming Gäsi





						Zeltclub Genossenschaft Glarnerland
					






					zkgl.ch
				




Der Campingplatz hat wirklich ein super-nettes hilfsbereites Team.
Zitat: 
Ich: Ab wann macht ihr morgens auf
Paltzwartin: Ab 9:00h. Aber du brauchst einen Kaffee, wann denn
Ich: Öh, das wäre früher
Platzwartin. Sag wann!!!
Ich: Um 8:00???
Platzwartin: Geht doch, komm vorbei ich mach für dich auf

Noch ein Bild von Lucy - meinem Zelt - ich dachte wenn wir zusammen reisen und wohnen, sollte meine Mitreisende auch einen Namen haben






Seeimpression Walensee




Blick von der Campingterasse:


----------



## McNulty (5. Juni 2022)

Vierter Tag;
Der erste richtige Bergtag mit richtigem Pass: Pragelpass.

77km 1700hm (suunto) 1830 hm /Alpenvereinaktiv)

Heute mit Mitfahrer, der aber etwas "overequipped" ist. Aber endlich mal ein g'scheits Bike - nicht so ein Dünnreifendrahtesel:




Erster Stopp




Auch eine schöne Gegend - es gibt auch zwei Campings - aber das hätte ich niemals nie mehr da hoch geschafft





Wie schon am Gardasee - ich see nur Tunnel - Ponale - ab zum Mecki





Ist aber planmässig nur der Virwwaldstädtesee





Un dann da campen wo andere im Stau stehen









						Windsurfing Urnersee | Home
					

Bei uns weht ein anderer Wind! Dein Surfshop in der Zentralschweiz. Patrick Windsurf Importeur für die Schweiz.




					www.windsurfing-urnersee.ch
				




Das war eindeutig die schönste Übernachtungslocation - Unverbaubarer Seeblick 





Strandbar - ich habe ein wenig den Platz, mich selbst und das Leben im Allgemeinen gefeiert.

Was machte fas Ausflugsschiff im Gin-Tonic?




Abendessen gab es nicht mehr - die beiden waren zu schnell für mich




Und dann am nächsten Tag am ursprünglichen Ziel:




WIESO?
Na - das war der Startpunkt SCHWEX 2021, Tag 1 Surenenpass - nur auch da anders ausrüstet:


----------



## McNulty (5. Juni 2022)

Tag 5: 
Heute kommt es drauf an: In Andermatt ienfach geradeaus und am Nachmittag Cappuciono in Airolo und weiter zum Seencross - oder doch U-Turn: Oberalppass - Chur - schwäbisches Falchland.

Ihr kennt die Antwort schon:

Strecke: Fluelen - Andermatt - Trun 89 km 1860 km (Suunto) - Alpenvereinaktiv erzählt was von 2450 hm - da war wohl beim Algorythmus auch ein wenig Gin-Tonic in die Berechning gekommen.

Das Bild was jeder macht




 Enlich mal richtige Berge




A bisserl Schnee hat es auch noch








Der Baby-Leuchtturm: Ein Geschenk der Partnergemeinde Westerland auf Sylt - muss aber noch aufgebaut werden


----------



## Ventoux. (5. Juni 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Das war eindeutig die schönste Übernachtungslocation


Super schön da, haben da auch schon übernachtet. Damals bei veritablem Fönsturm, gemäss Radionachrichten nachts um 24 Uhr noch 32 Grad. Am nächsten morgen um 7 Uhr bei 26 Grad Start zur Runde über Riemenstalden - Chinzig.


----------



## McNulty (5. Juni 2022)

Jetzt mal ein paar Worte zum Material:

Ich kann jeder Rennradler verstehen der ein Grävelbike nimmt und sagt:
- Boah, viel bequemer, endlich dickere Reifen und ne vernünftige Bremse

Ich komme aber vom MTB:
- Schon die Straßenabfahrt vom Pragelpass - gut steil, nicht der beste Straßenzustand:
Mit Spielzeugbremsen, Kinderreifen und in unnatürlicher Haltung - meiomei 
Und dann die Abfahr vom Oberalp: Ganz sicher einer der lockeren Abfahrten - guter Asphalt - einsehbare Kurven, wenig Touries
Also: Sattel runterstellen, Vier-Kolben Bremse vorne, das satte Surren von 2,5 ZOLL Reifen - wie habe ich er vermisst.

In der Abfahrt kamen dann die erste längere Grävel Sektion: Ging schon, abe richtig toll war es nicht.

Dann nach Trun dachte ich an die ganzen tollen Single-Trail Grävel Videos und dachte: Och dann neme ich doch dlieber den Trail durch die Rheinschlucht.

Ohne es lange spannend zu machen: Beim ersten Notausstieg abgebrochen: Wurzeln, Stufen, leicht schlammige Verhältnisse - das war eich echter Scheixxxxx. 

Aber zum Grävel kommt spter mehr.

Hier noch mal der Übernachtungsplatz








						Home - Camping Trun - Graubuenden - Trun - Camping - Ferien
					

Geniessen Sie Ihre Ferien in der Natur. Umgeben von den Bergen der Surselva, am Rhein gelegen - für Naturliebhaber, Wanderfreunde, Kunstinteressierte, Biker und Kanuter.




					camping-trun.ch
				




Und das Bild von oben auf mein gräveliges Waterloo




Ok OK OK,
Ab Chur dann wieder bis Bregenz gab es wieder einige längere Schotter-Abschnitte.
Schön glatt und flach - Baby-PoPo Grävel dann macht das Ganze schon wieder mehr Sinn.

Übernachtung See Camping Bregenz





Ach Ja: 155 km, 760hm Suunto, 560 Alpenvereinaktiv


----------



## McNulty (5. Juni 2022)

Der Rest ist schnell erzzählt

Kleiner Abstecher nach Lindau




Dann durch Allgäu zur Iller - Illerradweg - Ulm - Leipheim
Auch hier war Grävelbike wieder voll OK

Camping bei Leipheim
185 km, 1000hm Suunto, 730 hm Alpenvereinaktiv






						Familienurlaub auf dem Bauernhof | Schwarzfelder Hof
					

Erleben Sie einen unvergesslichen Urlaub auf dem Bauernhof. Wir garantieren Spaß und Erholung für die ganze Familie!




					www.schwarzfelder-hof.de
				








Letzer Tag:
Donauradweg, rüber nach Augsburg - Lechradweg - Rüber zur Ammer und hoch zum Ammersee
174 km, höhenmeter sind eh wieder falsch / nicht relevant

Donau inkl deutsches Energieindustriedenkmal


 
Baby-Popo-Grävel soweit das Auge reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (5. Juni 2022)

Noch ein kleines Fazit:
Das Weit-Flach Radeln hat mir gut gefallen.
Auch von Zu Hause starten ohne Auto, Zug oder ähnlichem war klasse

Das ganz große Plus der Tour sind die ganz unterschiedlichen Landschaften die man durchquert:
Voralpen, Hochgebirge, Fluss(radwege).

Wenn man mag ist, ist die Sehenswürdigkeitsdichtige schon hoch:
Königsschlösser, Seebühne in Bregenz, Lindau, Ulmer Münster 
Flusslansschaften: Lech, Reiss, Rhein, Iller, Donau, Ammer/Amper
Seen: Forggensee, Bodensee, Walensee, Zürichsee (von weitem), Vierwaldstädtersee, diverse kleiner Tümpel, Flussaufstauungen etc.

Reserviert war nichts - Ziele waren grob angepeilt aber nicht immer genau festgelegt.

Ein Nachbrenner zur Navgation: Der 1000km Track ging locker auf die Uhr, aber er wurde wohl stark vereinfacht (eigentlich logisch). D.h. im Prinzip gav er nur die grobe Richtung an und war nur noch uaf ca. 500m genau - das war etwas nervig in Städten - z.B. der Wechsel der Flussseite wurde gar nicht mehr angezeigt - alles eine gerade Line


----------



## soundfreak (6. Juni 2022)

Danke Dir für die tollen Eindrücke u. Beschreibungen !  🙋💪❤


----------



## Fubbes (6. Juni 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Als Wegfahrsperre ein Spiralschloss mitgenommen - aber Schlüssel daheim gelassen.


Das habe ich bei einer der ersten AlpenX auch schon geschafft. Schlüssel im Auto liegen gelassen. 
Ich hatte das schwere Spiralschloss so derbe am Lenker verknotet, dass ich es trotz Funktionslosigkeit über die ganzen Alpen bis zum Gardasee schaukeln durfte. Sonst hätte ich es vielleicht entsorgt.

Danke für deinen Bericht, obwohl er für mich in einer falschen Welt spielt.
Ich kann deine Eindrücke nur bestätigen: Spielzeugbremsen, unnatürlich Haltung, das meiste Körpergewicht auf dem Vorderrad, wenig Kontakt zum Boden. Ist nicht jedermanns Sache, wenn man sonst ausschließlich auf nem MTB sitzt.


----------

